# Codex: Tyranids Rumors



## Zion

Predictions Section
 Tyranid Rumored Release
Predicted Release: November 2013

Codex Information
Author: 
State: 

General Information

New Rules


Altered FOC to help counter the lack of Allies. 3 HQ, 4 Elite, 6 Troop, 4 Fast, 4Heavy.
Purchasing the 3rd HQ choice unlocks the extra Elite, Fast, and Heavy slots.
Two new Tyranid psychic powers lists. One list is destructive powers, one is augmentive powers.
 HQ


 Tervigon – Upgrade options for Termagant spawns to give them full options, but they are quite pricy.
Elites


 Hiveguard: new weapon upgrade option (available to a handful of units) that grants skyfire with an "enhanced ability" to ground FMCs.
Lictors – small point increase, gain new “Surprise!” rule (all shots against Lictors the turn after they appear are snap shots). DeathLeaper now an upgrade character.
Pyrovore gains Torrent and a steep points reduction.
Ymgarl Genestealers - Special arrival rule is shared with the Lictor, may now purchase standard Genestealer biomorph upgrades.
Troops


 Termagants – Gain Fleet. New 10 unit box. Includes options for Spike rifles and Strangleweb. Curled tails. No rippers on sprues.
Dedicated Transport

Fast Attack


 Harpy – big overhaul. New model/dual-combo kit, Flying Monstrous, Sonic Screech combines with Vector striking. Additional Spore Mine Cysts may be purchased as upgrades. Default Stranglethorn has new upgrade options.
 New Flyer - Fast Attack choice, the alternative build for the Harpy kit.
Heavy Support


 Carnifex - significant cost reduction
Special Characters

New Units


 "BIG BUG" – Larger than Tervigon sized HQ unit. Oval base, hunched over, but wider. Has 18” synapse. Psyker 4. Prime version: Grants FNP and Counter Attack to Nids in 12.” Stats like Tervigon, except 2A. SitW
 Model Releases


Harpy - "Roughly the size of the Heldrake. Pretty much looks liek the picture in the current codex."
Tyranid Prime (Finecast)
Doom of Malantai (clamshell package)
Parasite of Mordrax (clamshell package)
Termagant sprues recut for more options (some chatter says Genestealers)
Mycetic Spore
Tyrant Guard and Hive Guard -Dual-build plastic kit. 3 models. All options for either unit.
"Large plastic monstrous creature" - "the new kit in comparison to the Tyrannofex will have similar size ratios as the Wraithknight to the Wraithlord"
Updates
Added Rumors from BoLS: 20 Aug 2013


----------



## Zion

​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ ​  ​


----------



## Loli

Now this is what I'm psyched for. 

Big bug for them could be interesting. Being a HQ slot though...... The Tyrant has been the go to HQ choice for so long for a reason. So it would be nice if it is a genuine competition for that slot. slot. 

The 'Nids are at a disadvantage with the lack of allies especially wit all the great combinations out there. Reshaping the idea like that seems okay I guess because that's all Allies are, an extra of each slot, but if 'Nids get this I imagine people nerd raging when it just isn't. 

Those Harpy rumours have been around forever. 

Huzzah! Guard allegedly getting Skyfire. Though with what they are I'm surprised Tyrannofex wouldn't get it, since I've always pictured a Tyrannofex blasting flyers and such out of the sky on a battlefield. Still, it's rumour so maybe it will get it. 

Can't wait for more
.


----------



## EmbraCraig

Zion said:


> Rumors 6-22-2013
> Tyranids are after Space Marines
> 
> Tyranids will be receiving a large plastic monstrous creature.
> -the new kit in comparison to the Tyrannofex will have similar size ratios as the Wraithknight to the Wraithlord


I can't help think this is an exageration - the Tyrannofex/Tervigon kit is already big enough to compare well to the current big models, scaling it up by the same ratio as a Wraithlord to a Wraithknight would end up with something superheavy sized.

The rest of the stuff sounds good, although most of the model releases listed are the ones we've been waiting for since the last book... maybe the new SM tactical squad box is a sign that we might start to see some updated basic troops appearing for other releases too. Termagants do need it, really, the kits are showing their age a bit.


----------



## slaaneshy

EmbraCraig said:


> I can't help think this is an exageration - the Tyrannofex/Tervigon kit is already big enough to compare well to the current big models, scaling it up by the same ratio as a Wraithlord to a Wraithknight would end up with something superheavy sized.


I'd say this fits in exactly to where GW are at present - they love releasing big stuff, all armies have something big in the new release....and it will sell by the bucket load!


----------



## Creon

And here I was hoping Genestealer Cults would be the "fix" for no Allies. I would believe Big Bug cause Big Expensive New Models seems the current meta for GW Releases.


----------



## EmbraCraig

Don't get me wrong, I don't doubt there'll be some kind of new big kit... I doubt that it'll be 2-2 1/2 times the size of the Tyrannofex (although I guess there were those Dominatrix rumours earlier in the year - that would be about right scale wise, since the Domi used to be a bio titan roughly the size of a baneblade).

I mean, there's already not much difference between the size of a Tervigon and a Hierodule (although the greater bulk of the latter can justify the Monstrous/Gigantic creature difference), so how much bigger can you sensibly go while still classing it as an MC rather than gigantic creature?

(Plus, I've no idea how the hell I would transport anything that sort of size to regular games...)


----------



## Loli

This is my problem, I play 'Nidzilla so that entails having big bugs in decent numbers. Having a big bug would make sense. But I don't see it being any bigger than what we currently have. It just can't, it's not going to be slender like a wraith knight. I just think rumours saying it will be bigger are just rumour. Any bigger and it would have to go into a new class. 

But there will be a new centre piece monster kit. Like them or not the sell, well and for 'Nids is perfect fit. The question would be if it's a multi kit with the Harpy, I think it could be in the same way that many fliers were multi box in which case, maybe the monster will be a AA monstrous creature in the same way Harpy is a bomber. Just an idea though.


----------



## Creon

Don't be too sure, it could be Arachnarok sized, or a little bigger,and still be on the oval base.


----------



## EmbraCraig

Well most of the older rumours about a Harpy kit have listed it as a possible dual option box, with extra rules to be published in White Dwarf, so hopefully there'll at least be some different weapon options for it - swapping out it's guns for some souped up Devourers would do the trick or just give it rending claws and give it something extra for vector strikes... a close combat anti-air option would be an interesting twist.


----------



## locustgate

Sooo...harpies are like nid fighters/bomber (plane)?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Well this should be interesting. I'm betting they're doing the new big bug for these guys for sure, that type of unit already fits with this army.


----------



## Loli

locustgate said:


> Sooo...harpies are like nid fighters/bomber (plane)?


The codex entry reads that it's pretty much a bomber. So yeah, that I don't think it's out on the realm of possibility that should the Harpy be released then if it's dual kitted an AA fighter option would make sense.


----------



## locustgate

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Stuff big bug stuff


Ok every time I read that I think of Starship troopers.

Maybe a new type of AA nid a version of the....crap...mortar nid.


----------



## lockeF

I'm very excited if tyranids are in November. I hope if hive guard to get skyfire they also get interceptor and stay at S8, ignore cover, and don't need line of sight. Of course perhaps that would be too powerful - even when stuck at 24 inches. I love the impaler cannon and I would hate to see it's strength diminished just for skyfire. 

A harpy roughly the size of a helldrake sounds too big in my opinion. And will really suck for everyone who converted their harpy from a fex. Considering it only has 3 wounds and T5 I feel like making it that large is strange. 

I like the idea of a bigger bug but I hope it will be worth fielding. I remember really old rumors stating something about when it dies it forces a shit ton of wounds to other nids. I do like the idea of ML 3 though. 

I'm hoping they fix a lot in the codex. Not just pyrovores. Like Raveners gaining some way to stay alive as well as a points reduction. I imagine a points hike on tervigons (hopefully not too many rule changes here), a points hike on trygons, perhaps a fix for carnifexes, and making the wings biomorph cheaper for the tyrant, perhaps 20 points cheaper would be nice. 

I also hope they don't kill SiTW. I have many hopes for this codex but I'm really excited that there is a prospect of it coming in November.


----------



## Loli

I'd like them put fex variants over to elites again. One thing lacking from my 'Nidzilla is MC elites. I love the squadron thing, but when IG can have variants in a single squad they need to apply the same for 'Nids, taking 3 of the same combined with each being high pointed is what hurts it. One Eye should be a character upgrade for the Fex, bring back Red Terror - love the model -. 

Biovores need to be more attractive. Pyrovores, nice model but it's the slot choice which hurts them. Up against Zoanthropes and Hive Guard, if you have something in the slot which you want people to take then it had better be good if your up against Hive and Zoanthropes, so if they nerf either to make the others more appealing I'll be a tad miffed. 

Gimme a way to take Gargoyles as troops would be nice.


----------



## Zion

Sorry for the delay. Summary is updated.

EDIT: From Faeit212:



> *via a strong source here on Faeit 212*
> Tyranids, at least at current can ally with themselves essentially.
> They have the standard:
> 2 HQ
> 6 Troops
> 3 Elites
> 3 Fast Attack
> 3 Heavy Support
> 
> And can take an optional
> 
> 1 HQ
> 2 Troops (not minimum 1, up to 2, but instead MUST take 2 and then...)
> 
> And if they do, it unlocks
> 1 Elite
> 1 Fast Attack
> 1 Heavy Support.
> 
> Only an HQ from the core can be warlord.
> 
> Then the diversity comes into play.
> 
> Hive Fleets now have different rules (think chapter tactics). Your secondary brood can be from a different hive fleet. Not representing two fleets working together, just similar evolutionary strains.
> 
> There are also army wide FoC changes based on your Hive Tyrant. Wings give you the option to take Gargoyles as your compulsory troops (so max 2) for instance. Bonded carapace let's you take Carnifex's as elites as well as heavy support (but can't be more than a certain number of points, so they end up kinda baby).
> 
> They have some really cool adaptations for skyfire.
> 
> Warriors can be purchased as sergeant style upgrades for gaunts and gargoyles. They get the biomorphs of the brood and are not attached like wolf guard.
> 
> Tyrannofex will see a points decrease.
> 
> Pyrovore will see torrent.
> 
> Ranged biomorphs contribute to a model's close combat.
> Melée biomorphs enhance a model's ranges attacks.
> You take some biomorphs that affect both, like +1 str to both.
> But having a gun makes melée better and having melée weapons improves your guns. There's some new synergy there. Mostly for big bugs.
> 
> Psychic ability is a lot worse than what it is now, but it'd be difficult to explain and just upset people who don't have the whole picture.
> 
> All of this is subject to change and about a month old.


----------



## Zion

Looks like 4chan is getting in on the action too!



> *Via 4chan:*
> Army-wide notes
> - No FOC and ally table changes
> - Devastation and Adaptation are new power tables with 3 powers each + primaris.
> - Primaris for Devastation = Warp Blast, Adaptation = Onslaught (similar to battle-focus)
> - All Tyranid powers can be used with either one or two charges to increase the effect.
> - Ravenous Advance: Units with this rule can run & assault in the same turn.
> - The Ground Trembles: All MC cause d3 Hammer of Wrath hits.
> - Red Terror, Deathleaper and Old One Eye are unique upgrades to their respective broods.
> 
> -Harpy/Erinye, plastic dual kit.
> - Harpy is designed to kill infantry hordes/provide support via its special vector strike.
> - Vector striking it can either use Spore Mine Cyst to create blasts along the path or Sonic Screech to halve initiative and cause a pinning test.
> 
> - Erinye is an AA variant in Elite, very different front torso/head piece with gribbly tentacles.
> - Increased Swoop speed and its gimmick is grappling other flyers.
> - Vector strike -> dice roll 4+ -> the enemy flyer is dragged directly behind where the Erinye ended its move, including a new facing.
> - Both can buy broods of Gargoyles that can drop off in the movement phase when not vector striking.
> 
> -Zoanthrope (Doom)/Genethrope, plastic dual kit.
> - Zoanthropes are ML1 psykers, have access to the Devastation, Telepathy, Telekinesis tables.
> - Genethropes are similar, but have access to the Adaptation and Biomancy tables.
> - New unique biomorphs. Increased Shadow in the Warp range, Deny the Witch boost aura, two others.
> 
> - Both types can upgrade up to ML2 but only ever get 1 power, each Elite choice is a unit of 1-3 that can contain mixded Zoan and Gene.
> 
> - Doom has access to all the above tables and comes with Essence Leech and 3 powers.
> - Consumes a wound every time it uses a power (except for Leech), but can keep casting until a Perils roll or its down to 1 wound.
> 
> Mycetic Spore/Mycetic Hive Node, plastic dual kit
> - Spore is a Dedicated Transport, notable changes are that SC can join and MC broods can all opt to get spores.
> 
> - Hive Nodes are bought by HQ models (1-3 choice for Tyrants, 1 for every other HQ), no transport capacity.
> - Nodes provide Synapse and can be configured in one of many ways. Grants poison or shrouding to nearby units or terraforms (Dangerous Terrain) the surroundings.
> 
> Carnifex
> - Old unused bimorphs in the box are options again.
> - Base cost the same but upgrades are much, much cheaper overall but lots of "only buy 1 out of this list" kind of choices which greatly limits what a fex can have.
> - Tusked gives HoW an AP value, Thornback increases the number of HoW hits.
> - Enhanced Senses gives Night Fighting.
> - Tail Scythe & Tail Mace each deliver a single hit to all models in BtB at Ini 1, with different stats.
> - Living Battering Ram rule: Changed to allow the Carnifex to assault the contents of a building/transport on a 4+ if it was destroyed by its charge, rolled once for the brood.


----------



## Creon

Oh dear, some competing rumours now. How...nice. I like them both, in parts.


----------



## GrizBe

Given the nature of 4chan, I'd call that more wishlisting and forum talk then actual rumours. I'd back a cartload of salt onto those ones.

That said, there are some nice ideas there, but they seem a little unbalanced... hence wishlisting at worse, rejected playtest at best.


----------



## Zion

GrizBe said:


> Given the nature of 4chan, I'd call that more wishlisting and forum talk then actual rumours. I'd back a cartload of salt onto those ones.
> 
> That said, there are some nice ideas there, but they seem a little unbalanced... hence wishlisting at worse, rejected playtest at best.


4chan (/tg/ in particular) has been a source of information in the past, but I agree, it's an odd list. I haven't been able to find the original source either so I'm not sure if it was presented as wishlisting or an actual batch of rumors yet.


----------



## EmbraCraig

If these are lists of stuff coming from playtesting, rather than wishlisting, then some of the ideas sound interesting. Plenty of options to make getting into combat quicker more doable, and I like the sound of only snapshots on a turn that Ymgarls or a Lictor is revealed (it's a simply implemented mechanic that fixes one of the big problems with the unit in a way that makes sense in game).

Most of the codexes for this edition have been good so far in terms of having plenty of playable options, so here's hoping that the nids get the same treatment


----------



## Creon

I think the extra Force Org might well help in the "no Allies" situation. I hope that one's true. I was hoping for a "Genestealer Cult" option, allowing Guard as allies.


----------



## jd579

Either way Im excited for the new nids, may dig mine out again,Hooorayyyy


----------



## GrizBe

Some new rumours via Faeit212:



> This morning we have an older Tyranid playtest set, that is about 6-7 months old according to the source. So while looking at playtest rumors, its important to note that playtest rules tend to look much different than what the codex is, but still gives us a direction and feel for the how the codex might end up.
> 
> 
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors of a playtest set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> 
> 
> He states these rules are BETA and are around 7 month old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hormagaunts :
> 
> may add an additional 20 Hormagaunts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment: scything talons & adrenal glans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upgrades:
> 
> toxic sacks : (remain the same)
> 
> piercing talons : (+1 strength)
> 
> tyranid warrior (squad leader):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special rules:
> 
> leap, they just keep coming,synaptic back lash (tyranid warrior only) synapse creature (tyranid warrior only)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leap: may charge +6'' extra & do not lose initiative while charging through difficult terrain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they just keep coming: enemies firing at models with this rule suffer -1 bs
> 
> models with BS 1 must re-roll any successful hits on a model with this target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> synaptic back lash: after a model with this rules dies then all friendly units within 6'' of the models death suffer a single strength 3 AP - hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old one eye to have his toughness increased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tyranid warriors
> 
> may add an additional 3 models
> 
> WS T SV
> 
> 5 5 4+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment:
> 
> piercing talons, leap, synaptic back lash,
> 
> special rules: will of the hive mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upgrades:
> 
> toxic sacks: (read above)
> 
> adrenal glands: (read above)
> 
> range biomorph exoskeleton: (+1 bs)
> 
> increased exoskeleton: (+1 sv)
> 
> barbed strangler: (remains the same)
> 
> venom rifles: (tyranid rifles with poison) 18'' range (under re-testing)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will of the hive mind: while the squad remains with the full 3 models then the synapse range increases to 12''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carnifex:
> 
> may add an additional 2 models
> 
> T W
> 
> 6 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment:
> 
> scything talons, piercing talons
> 
> special rules: rampant rage, living battering ram, natural disaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upgrades:
> 
> Toxic sacks:
> 
> range biomorph exoskeleton:
> 
> armoured shell: (2+ save)_
> 
> crushing claws: (+d3 attacks & +1 to range AP)
> 
> reinforced plating: (reduced strength of weapon being fired at you by 1)
> 
> heavy venom cannon: (strength 9 AP 2 heavy 2)
> 
> barbed strangler: (strength 5 AP 5 large blast, pinning)
> 
> twin linked devourers: (strength 4 AP 6 assault 4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rampant range: when charging units the carnifex gains rage & furious charge)
> 
> Living battering ram: the carnifex deals d3 hammer of wrath hits
> 
> natural disaster: if the carnifex forgoes its turn in a piece of terrain (ruins ect) it can destroy that terrain and remove it from play



These don't read like the 4chan rumours, so I'm guessing that playtesting has either changed a lot, or the 4chan stuff is wishlisting. They do however back up previous rumours.


----------



## Creon

4chan looks less valid now, the original rumors somewhat supported.


----------



## Loli

I like the whole Synapses thing which reads as cool.

4 chan just read like wishlisting, if aspects are true then it maybe good, but these rumours if true help to cancel out 4chan at least.


----------



## GrizBe

I rather like the 'they just keep comming' rule. Some people will bitch about the -1 BS, but it really fits in with the ravenous horde of critters maurading and swarming towards you image that the smaller bugs should have.


----------



## Arcticor

and it will make overwatch hurt a lot less. one thing I can see happening from 4chan is the run and assault rule. it seems like the newer dexes have similar rules (look at eldars battle focus for instance)


----------



## Dies Irae

That "Leap" rule is something the Tyranids really need. Having an assault army that is not really fast and can't assault anything in cover kinda kills the purpose. Making your opponents re-roll Overwatch is just icing on the cake.

Some things on this test list look wierd (like the Warrior upgrade for gaunts or the ranged weapon profiles). I also can't imagine how to represent the difference between scything/piercing talons and the different exoskeltons and shells.


----------



## Da Joka

Zion said:


> Harpy – big overhaul. New model/dual-combo kit, Flying Monstrous, Sonic Screech combines with Vector striking. Additional Spore Mine Cysts may be purchased as upgrades. Default Stranglethorn has new upgrade options.


So doesn't anyone else find this funny? "New model" shouldn't it be "Finally getting A model"?


----------



## Loli

Yeah, it is funny, but at the same time in is new. Though honestly using the image in the codex is very similar to the Flyrant they ended up making, so it will be very interesting to see what model they end up with looks like. 

Even though I don't think the Harpy is a good unit, I want the model just as much as I want the Voidraven for my Dark Eldar.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

I look forward too the new stuff and the changes. Hopefully things work out!

Oh and omg finally a spore model......lol?


----------



## Arcticor

Look whats up on GW: from the white dwarf daily. (The astute will notice a harpy converted from a trygon in there)


----------



## Bindi Baji

Arcticor said:


> Look whats up on GW: from the white dwarf daily. (The astute will notice a harpy converted from a trygon in there)


The model has been around for awhile, games day 2010 was the first time I remember it


----------



## SilverTabby

That's the Armies On Parade winner from last year that's been on display in the museum since March.


----------



## Zion

Sorry for taking so long, but it's current up to the last update I saw on dakka today:
http://www.talkwargaming.com/2013/09/lets-talk-tyranids.html

That only took a few hours. XD


----------



## Creon

I certainly hope the January rumour isn't fulfilled. I want to Digest Marines for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Zion

Bad news kids, there were two sets of bad rumors that made the compilation: http://www.talkwargaming.com/2013/09/editorial-correction-fake-tyranid-rumors.html


----------



## Zion

I've fixed the roll-up. It DOES NOT include the BoLS information from today due to the Hive Fleet name being shared with the fake rumor as well as Tyranid Prime rumors fit too comfortably in the fake Prime rumors.

http://www.talkwargaming.com/2013/09/lets-talk-tyranids-error-corrections.html


----------



## SilverTabby

Were there any new Tyranid formations in Apocalypse or any other recent supplement I may have missed? Because for the last 6 months or so there have been 3 new Leviathan Carnifexes with red faces in the museum on the EM army shelf that weren't in the last codex, nor the 40k rulebook. And if the book is due for release in november, it's been done and dusted about that long...

I've got pics on my desktop somewhere, I'll see if I can dig them out, or I'll get new ones on wednesday


----------



## SilverTabby

These are the three I meant. Have they been in any publications I've missed?


----------



## Creon

Apocalypse Carnifex Crusher Brood. Sorry, it is in the Apok Book.


----------



## SilverTabby

Ah, I don't have the latest Apoc book. Though - a Crusher Brood? With only one set of crushing claws? Current rules have a Brood needing to all be armed the same...


----------



## GrizBe

Some new rumours:



> *via the Bols Lounge:*
> Release will emphasize new plastic kits.
> Every missing model will ship with the release.
> Smaller amount of new unseen models, higher amount of reworked existing models.
> All old metal models replaced with new plastic kits (aka NO finecast survives)
> Roughly 10+ new models in the release (including replacement kits and combo-kit build options)
> January 2014


----------



## SilverTabby

That's been true of every release for a good while now...


----------



## revilo44

All via BOLS 


> Hivefleet (Big Bugs - not real title 2014)
> Focuses on Monstrous Creatures. Book adds variant rules for deployment and FOC changes for units like the Carnifex, letting you take them in both Heavy and Elites, plus the ability to operate independently. Hivefleet balances this with some prohibited units, and the inability to go first in any mission.
> 
> Hivefleet (Fast Bugs - not real title ???)
> Focuses on high speed fast-moving bugs. FOC changes to emphasize these units such as Gargoyles as Troops, new abilities and special rules for Ravenors, while Gants get minor enhancements as well. This hivefleet is balanced by prohibiting "traditional" walking Monstrous Creatures. A new flying HQ unit is included.
> 
> Genestealer Cult (???)
> The first "hybrid supplement" - this book will be a combined book for IG and Tyranids. It allows both codices to ally, but heavily restricts units selections on both. Look for smaller "infiltration bugs" such as Genestealers, Broodlords, Lictors and such from the Tyranid side while the Guard are very heavily restricted on units and heavy equipment. The list's HQ must include a psyker warlord from either the IG or Tyranid units allowed. A new psychic power list is included.


----------



## Archon Dan

If true, those Tyranid supplements sound interesting. But I just hope the codex is fun to play. Supplements are just icing.


----------



## Orochi

Not much of an addition to what's already been said, but:

I feel that flying Hive tyrants will become quite formidable in the new book. Unless GW stops the tradition of them being the solution to pretty much everything. Ha.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Can we take a stab in the dark on the supplement books names?

There are three major hivefleets, Behemoth, Kraken and Leviathan.

Behemoth was 'swarmy' as evidenced by the the fact that fluff on the first tyannic was stresses just how many there are.

Kraken was the infiltrator, I remember that much.


leaving Leviathan as the big bug guy.

love the idea of supporting swarm and Nid-zilla style play. if i can field a army of all monsters, i may just start that robot nid army a bit earlyer then i planned too.


----------



## Squire

I'm not impressed by the idea of supplements. It would be very easy to add some alternative FOC options into the regular codex. Like a hive tyrant with wings allowing the option to take gargoyles and shrikes as troops, at the expense of warriors and genestealers being shunted into elites (for example)


----------



## SilverTabby

No. No no no no no. Keep moving things around like that for in supplements. 

A couple of options, like the 'Tervigons can be troops if', are fine, but altering the whole list in the main book? Anyone else here remember the Chaos Codex that did that? It was a nightmare to find any rules, extremely complicated and bloody horrible to navigate. 

No, have the basic rules for everyone in the main codex, and if you want to play tetris with the foc then you get a supplement that lets you do just that.


----------



## Archon Dan

Supplements are keeping things interesting for sure. Getting ready for a game you see your opponent unpacking Tau models and start forming one strategy only to see the Farside Enclave supplement come out. For me, I'll probably just stick to the main codex for my armies. But that's a $ issue. I rather like them adding more variety. 

Anyway, back to Nids. It seems the bugs gaining some kind of Skyfire is popular. How do people feel about this idea I had? Hive Guard "see" through the swarm, so if you have something in the army that is flying(FMC or maybe jump infantry), they gain Skyfire. It's a simple solution and fits the existing background.


----------



## SilverTabby

Well, judging by the front cover of November's WD being Dark Elf reinforcements 'Nids will - at the earliest - be the january release as December rarely sees anything but a LotR / Hobbit release...


----------



## emporershand89

Dang....:shok: I just might stop my IG Army and developed a Nid Horde. Damn you GW, why must you make me choose.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

SilverTabby said:


> Well, judging by the front cover of November's WD being Dark Elf reinforcements 'Nids will - at the earliest - be the january release as December rarely sees anything but a LotR / Hobbit release...


I'm not sure i understand this logic. 

what does WD having dark elves preclude the Nids from getting a dex that month?


----------



## Dies Irae

Because if Nids got a new Codex, new miniatures and stuff, They would surely make it to the cover of WD instead of the second wave of the army released last month.
Furthermore, a lot of rumors have been stating for several weeks that the Codex has been pushed back to January


----------



## Nordicus

I was under the impression that the WD that was released here in October was Dark Elves and that the WD for November hasn't been revealed yet.

Did I miss something?


----------



## Bindi Baji

Dies Irae said:


> Because if Nids got a new Codex, new miniatures and stuff, They would surely make it to the cover of WD instead of the second wave of the army released last month.
> Furthermore, a lot of rumors have been stating for several weeks that the Codex has been pushed back to January


Nids have been set for January since March 1885, or at least a long while anyway


----------



## SilverTabby

Wasn't the last Tyranid release a January one too? I seem to remember asking for gift vouchers for christmas in preparation for it...


----------



## Loli

The last one was January because it was I was in my first year of Uni, me and two of my flatmates talked about getting into 40k again so when January came around with usual Xmas money to spend we would start up. I had always fancied 'Nids and since there codex had just been released I elected for them since I'd always had my eye on them while my friends went wit IG and Orks respectively. 

Regarding Sky fire, I'd like Hive Guard to get it and I'd also like the Tyrannofex get it, I think it's a hugely underrated unit - in part because of the other options in Heavy - so if it has Skyfire it would make it more appealing. Biovores too because I always picture them as the things from the first Starship Troopers film that blast the ships from the sky.


----------



## revilo44

I have just seen this on faeit212



> via the Faeit 212 inbox.
> I dropped on to Forgeworld site and noticed the Harridan is ‘Out of Stock’. Odd for a made to order model. Called FW and spoke to someone about when we could expect them back in stock here’s a summary of what I was told:
> 
> Out of stock because ‘it needed work’. So they’re doing work on it.
> 
> The model that is used to make the mould needed work. That meant it had to go to the sculptor but he’s busy doing Primarchs.
> 
> At first he had no idea when it would be available again. To my question, “If I wanted to spend my Christmas money on one of these what would you think of my chances?” his chuckled reply was “I’d say that wouldn’t be a problem”.
> 
> Maybe someone with a better knowledge of how FW works and the processes they have would be able to either squash this rumour early or lend it some weight?


----------



## psactionman

Archon Dan said:


> Supplements are keeping things interesting for sure. Getting ready for a game you see your opponent unpacking Tau models and start forming one strategy only to see the Farside Enclave supplement come out. For me, I'll probably just stick to the main codex for my armies. But that's a $ issue. I rather like them adding more variety.


I was at a tournament yesterday and there were 7 Space Marine players with a mix of various Chapter Tactics. It made it more interesting to play against them, so I fully support supplements for further variation when fighting them or other races.


----------



## bitsandkits

revilo44 said:


> I have just seen this on faeit212


Not sure there is any truth in that, from what I remember, the master sculpt isnt used to make the moulds very often, I thought the process was they take a very high quality mould from the master sculpt, then produce a very accurate resin master,which is then used to take moulds from? Besides forge world working on fixing a harridan really isnt likely to have much to do with what GW is doing with nids, months can pass between the codex release and any new forge world stuff ,look at the tau and eldar codexs as examples.


----------



## revilo44

Some more rumors this time from BOLS 



> via Bigred over on the Bols Lounge
> Tyranids
> -Tyranids kick off 2014
> -An emphasis on making EVERY unit in the codex viable this time around
> -The army rules and theme are focused on adaptability of unit abilities and inter-unit synergy
> -Emphasis on model releases will be to get out all the missing models in the previous codex
> -Look for a small number of highly specialized new units to shore up 6th edition deficiencies in the army
> -A new unseen big bug kit is among these
> 
> Tyranid-hunters
> -Ultramarine Tyranic War Veteran Supplemental codex is the next supplemental book coming, to tie into the release and to provide worthy foes for the hive-fleets.
> -BOTH digital and physical versions out in Q1 2014


----------



## SilverTabby

And again, *nothing* in that rumour that couldn't be applied to every new codex release. I think it's safe to say there is nothing out there at present that isn't a generic new release rumour.


----------



## Loli

Meh generic obscure potential. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Geist

revilo44 said:


> *-An emphasis on making EVERY unit in the codex viable this time around *


It'll never happen.


----------



## revilo44

Geist said:


> It'll never happen.



I agree. I'm slowing dieing from lack of good rumours But a rumour is rumor no matter how bad it.


----------



## MaidenManiac

BOLS has some model info for the coolest of the brainbugs 



> 40K Rumors - Zoanthropes HO!
> Posted by Larry Vela at 10/30/2013 16 Comments
> 
> It's about time. The first set of miniatures rumors have arrived. Here is a rundown of the purported new Zoanthrope. Here we go!
> 
> 
> via the whispers in the wind...
> 
> First off, as with our previous rounds of rumors some ratings.
> 
> We rate these possible, coming from mixed sources
> 
> Zoanthropes
> 
> -Multipart plastic kit makes 3 models.
> -Flying bases.
> -3 base bodies in the kit, 2 tails are coiled, one is curling slightly forward.
> -Back plates and chests are identical for the three. These are wider and slightly taller than the current model. The base tail piece has 2 tiny claws that go on, but are not normal Tyranid ball sockets. The torso has 4 arm sockets. For these models the claw arms are similar to hormagaunt claws, but shorter. Kit contains a dozen arms, most are retracted, four are extended out. All are small atrophied limbs compared to other Tyranids. Two rows of back-vents.
> - Multipart heads. There are separate pieces per head to make the mouths have more dimension. One has its tongue out, curling to the side. One closed mouth, one mouth is wide open. The head plate is wider and has a spiked ridge. The brains are exposed, no eyes.
> -Tail loses the current model's spiked end.
> -Slightly larger than the current model.
> -Fundamentally an evolutionary kit from the current Zoanthrope to meet the requirements of injected plastic production.
> 
> ~Hmm, so this set of descriptions is ONLY for the zoanthrope, but I'm betting there is an alternative critter in that kit. Venomthrope maybe - or something entirely new?


Have at it


----------



## bitsandkits

Well the description of the zonethrope kit is cool and all but they pretty much described any multipart plastic tyranid kit but made the parts zonethrope parts. Im not saying its fake im just saying that rumour wouldnt be hard to make up, you could just as easy say" biovore kit will be three models, they are on 60mm bases ,slightly larger than the fine cast , comes with a variety of spore mines and a new varient ripper with wings, the cannons are seperate from the torso and are clearly a seperate creature, there is also parts to make the pyrovore and a third at this point un known varient, maybe some form of AA?"


----------



## Loli

bitsandkits said:


> Well the description of the zonethrope kit is cool and all but they pretty much described any multipart plastic tyranid kit but made the parts zonethrope parts. Im not saying its fake im just saying that rumour wouldnt be hard to make up, you could just as easy say" biovore kit will be three models, they are on 60mm bases ,slightly larger than the fine cast , comes with a variety of spore mines and a new varient ripper with wings, the cannons are seperate from the torso and are clearly a seperate creature, there is also parts to make the pyrovore and a third at this point un known varient, maybe some form of AA?"


Best rumour yet. So accurate!


----------



## bitsandkits

Loli said:


> Best rumour yet. So accurate!


Cheers  I heard it from a bloke who knows someone whos dog sniffed Jes Goodwins crotch.


----------



## Loli

bitsandkits said:


> Cheers  I heard it from a bloke who knows someone whos dog sniffed Jes Goodwins crotch.


Ahhh, I hear similar from my best friends friends cousin who has an inside source at GW so can corroborate your rumour from the bloke wit the crotch sniffing fetish.


----------



## bitsandkits

From my extensive research almost all rumours about GW releases originate from a sniffed crotch


----------



## Bindi Baji

bitsandkits said:


> Well the description of the zonethrope kit is cool and all but they pretty much described any multipart plastic tyranid kit but made the parts zonethrope parts. Im not saying its fake im just saying that rumour wouldnt be hard to make up, you could just as easy say" biovore kit will be three models, they are on 60mm bases ,slightly larger than the fine cast , comes with a variety of spore mines and a new varient ripper with wings, the cannons are seperate from the torso and are clearly a seperate creature, there is also parts to make the pyrovore and a third at this point un known varient, maybe some form of AA?"


How about plastic harridans and haruspexes....................
is that exciting enough?........



................................................................................sadly I made those up


----------



## bitsandkits

Bindi Baji said:


> How about plastic harridans and haruspexes....................
> is that exciting enough?........
> 
> 
> 
> ................................................................................sadly I made those up


You should have sniffed a crotch first then your rumour would be genuine


----------



## Bindi Baji

bitsandkits said:


> You should have sniffed a crotch first then your rumour would be genuine


I tried that and minutes later a legal team turned up with an NDA


----------



## Shandathe

That wasn't an NDA, that was a restraining order


----------



## SilverTabby

Well, if we're in the market for "my mate's mate, who might just have a connection somewhere at GW" rumours, how about a sighting of Warriors with plastic boneswords, and a large plastic winged creature that wasn't a Hive Tyrant.

This was about 6 months ago though, so not at all at the time the book would have been in production and EM painting the figures... :wink:


----------



## Dies Irae

Pics or didn't happen :grin:


----------



## SilverTabby

It's why my warriors aren't painted and I stopped work on my second Harpy. :wink:

You don't want to believe me? *shrugs* Ok.


----------



## Loli

SilverTabby said:


> It's why my warriors aren't painted and I stopped work on my second Harpy. :wink:
> 
> You don't want to believe me? *shrugs* Ok.


I think it's because your rumour lacks crotch sniffing which as we established previously used the core to genuine rumours.  

Though I believe you Tabby, but that's because I'm fond of Tabby Cats, and when I see your posts you always remind of them.


----------



## SilverTabby

Loli said:


> I think it's because your rumour lacks crotch sniffing which as we established previously used the core to genuine rumours.
> 
> Though I believe you Tabby, but that's because I'm fond of Tabby Cats, and when I see your posts you always remind of them.


Hmmmm. I have a long haired Ginger moggy, who both washes her own crotch and sheds on me profusely, and that fur will have made its way onto Phil Kelly's coat when I passed him at Bugmans and so will have been inhaled at some point as he put it on. Will that do? :wink:


----------



## revilo44

Some More nid rumor goodness for you guys 



> via Larry Vela on Bols
> We rate these possible, coming from mixed sources
> Zoanthropes
> -Multipart plastic kit makes 3 models.
> -Flying bases.
> -3 base bodies in the kit, 2 tails are coiled, one is curling slightly forward.
> -Back plates and chests are identical for the three. These are wider and slightly taller than the current model. The base tail piece has 2 tiny claws that go on, but are not normal Tyranid ball sockets. The torso has 4 arm sockets. For these models the claw arms are similar to hormagaunt claws, but shorter. Kit contains a dozen arms, most are retracted, four are extended out. All are small atrophied limbs compared to other Tyranids. Two rows of back-vents.
> - Multipart heads. There are separate pieces per head to make the mouths have more dimension. One has its tongue out, curling to the side. One closed mouth, one mouth is wide open. The head plate is wider and has a spiked ridge. The brains are exposed, no eyes.
> -Tail loses the current model's spiked end.
> -Slightly larger than the current model.
> -Fundamentally an evolutionary kit from the current Zoanthrope to meet the requirements of injected plastic production.
> Full Tyranid Rumor Roundup


----------



## Loli

revilo44 said:


> Some More nid rumor goodness for you guys
> 
> 
> ~Hmm, so this set of descriptions is ONLY for the zoanthrope, but I'm betting there is an alternative critter in that kit. Venomthrope maybe - or something entirely new?


Didn't you post this on a different page or is there a slight difference i am missing?


----------



## Dies Irae

SilverTabby said:


> Hmmmm. I have a long haired Ginger moggy, who both washes her own crotch and sheds on me profusely, and that fur will have made its way onto Phil Kelly's coat when I passed him at Bugmans and so will have been inhaled at some point as he put it on. Will that do? :wink:


Cat-induced reverse crotch-snifing? Alright, seems solid enough. 
By the way, do you still work on your Tyranid army? I used to follow it on Relicnews but I have not been there in ages.


----------



## bitsandkits

Loli said:


> Didn't you post this on a different page or is there a slight difference i am missing?


maden maniac posted it two days ago on page seven,it was what started the crotch sniffing chat


----------



## Geist

via Larry Vela on BoLS


> _We rate these possible, coming from mixed sources_
> 
> *Tyranid Named Characters*
> 
> Unique Tyranid creatures are unique per detachment. For for example 2 Dooms, 2 Swarmlords, etc... at 2k, representing a very rare breed but something that each HiveFleet knows how to create in extremis.


----------



## Loli

Geist said:


> via Larry Vela on BoLS


Meh. See no reason why you would ever need to double up on the 'Nid characters aside from Doom and possibly DL if he gets a boost.

Not sure if it's because the rumours have been crap thus far but I can't believe how disinterested I am in the update for an army I actually play. *sigh*


----------



## Bindi Baji

Hopefully we'll see a multi pose broodlord, I have been waiting a while.......
It may just be that i'll finally dig Hive Fleet Dave out of storage.

As I understand, 'nids (in one way or another) will be able to use (some) allies (possibly by way of a digital release) next year, but not via the codex.

I would say more but it would be guesswork after that.................


----------



## revilo44

Bindi Baji said:


> Hopefully we'll see a multi pose broodlord, I have been waiting a while.......
> It may just be that i'll finally dig Hive Fleet Dave out of storage.
> 
> As I understand, 'nids (in one way or another) will be able to use (some) allies (possibly by way of a digital release) next year, but not via the codex.
> 
> I would say more but it would be guesswork after that.................


I think nids should be able to ally with imperal guard as it would be genestealer cult.but I didn't know what else they could ally with.


----------



## Bindi Baji

revilo44 said:


> I think nids should be able to ally with imperal guard as it would be genestealer cult.but I didn't know what else they could ally with.


That would make sense and pretty much my thoughts on it,
even though I said I seriously doubt it (i'm paraphrasing myself here) a few months back


----------



## SilverTabby

Dies Irae said:


> Cat-induced reverse crotch-snifing? Alright, seems solid enough.
> By the way, do you still work on your Tyranid army? I used to follow it on Relicnews but I have not been there in ages.


Been doing a lot on it recently actually. Will post something soonish


----------



## Geist

New Tyranid Model Kit: The Dominar/ Karkanos via Big Red on BoLS


> Rumor rating: NaCl coming from unvetted sources.
> 
> Still, it does line up with a lot of earlier stuff. You make the call:
> 
> "The Dominar embodies Tyranid Hive Mind completely. Within its shadow, lesser creatures bow in servitude, and larger Tyranids find greater access to the warp. It's armored shell protects it from the most powerful weaponry. Any enemy foolish enough to close with it will find no mercy, as it's claws and teeth rip through flesh and armor plating with ease, and within its massive body lie all manner of symbiotic organisms willing to defend their host.
> 
> The Karkanos is a lumbering, living fortress. Upon it's back, smaller Tyranids will gather for protection, waiting for the opportune moment to strike at their foes. Bristling with weapons, it can decimate foes as they close, while it's passengers target other enemies.
> 
> This multi-part plastic boxed set contains 84 components with which to build one Tyranid Dominar or one Karkanos. This kit contains all the weapon options available to the either creature including cluster spines, heavy venom cannons, brain leech devourers, and acid spray. This kit contains one Large Oval base. It is supplied unpainted and requires assembly - we recommend using Citadel Plastic Glue and Citadel Paints."
> 
> 
> "The dominar has a 18" synapse range and Shadow in the Warp range, and increases the psyker level of all Tyranid Psykers within 6" by 1 level. Also has It will Not Die, psychic Monstrosity, IC(c) and can take most Tyranid Biomorphs. It's bigger than the Tyrranofex model, wider with a taller stance, huge head with a massive brain under a wide plate, large mouth like the trygons. It has three rows of vents along the back plates, but the back plates come up behind the head like a turtle, offering protection."
> 
> " the Karkanos looks like a crab. It has a wide flat body, the back plate is sunk in and has a ridge around the outer edges. It's front set of arms can hold a few weapon options like venom cannons or devourers or can take claws or talons. Transport capacity is identical to the spore, but it cannot carry MCs. It is a dedicated transport option for the walking troops: warriors, Genestealers, hormigaunts, Termagants. Open top. Has special rules to handle being a MC and transport...not a vehicle. It's probably one of the most expensive dedicated transports in the game. Can be taken in heavy section solo."


----------



## locustgate

What would be really interesting is seeing a nid DT.

EDIT: LOL....sooo a Karkanos is a dt.


----------



## Loli

Geist said:


> New Tyranid Model Kit: The Dominar/ Karkanos via Big Red on BoLS


Finally something interesting! I don't care if this turns out to be fake, its something specific. Though honestly I may never be able to use my 'Nids though if this keeps up because I won't be able to bring them anywhere.


----------



## SilverTabby

" It's bigger than the Tyrranofex model, wider with a taller stance"

Then it won't fit on an oval base. The Tyrranofex only *just* fits on the base, and the front claws can't be positioned to touch it. Unless they've gone for more upright - but then it can't really carry troops...

My curiosity is piqued...


----------



## revilo44

i think this is unlikely but anything can happen 


> via a very anonymous source on Faeit 212
> current GW managerial chart says that's Smaug wasn't good enough for the studio, so GW have had to go back to the drawing board, moving current releases forward so they don't miss the Christmas release window, Nids moving up to Dec, dwarfs in Jan 2014.
> 
> They'll still do the collectors releases for the hobbit, scenes from the film and such, just no new hobbit box.


----------



## SilverTabby

New Line are *very* particular about their imagery, as GW got the cheapest licence they could, which means they have very tight controls on them. Everything is approved a long time before production, let alone release. However, anything due for release at christmas would have been approved and finished back in august, with at least a three month safety net, especially for a boxed set. They would not just now have recieved notice it was 'not good enough'.

*edit* Note, I'm not saying they might not have changed the schedule, but it won't have been because someone just said 'sorry, nope' a week or so ago. It simply doesn't work like that.


----------



## bitsandkits

SilverTabby said:


> New Line are *very* particular about their imagery, as GW got the cheapest license they could, which means they have very tight controls on them. Everything is approved a long time before production, let alone release. However, anything due for release at christmas would have been approved and finished back in august, with at least a three month safety net, especially for a boxed set. They would not just now have received notice it was 'not good enough'.
> 
> *edit* Note, I'm not saying they might not have changed the schedule, but it won't have been because someone just said 'sorry, nope' a week or so ago. It simply doesn't work like that.


very true, people forget that GW work well in advance and plan it out, i also imagine that a model as large and as important as Smaug wont simply left to chance to be approved a month before the film lands, i think who ever is doing the model will have been shown the art and design work for him almost as soon as Peter Jackson rubber stamped it for the CGI chaps and Weta digital, and that the final model will have been approved well in advance of production , because it needs to be digitized, the tools need to be cut and tested and adjusted and polished and then they need box art and instructions and painting guides and photos for the box and likely that all needs approval too and thats before they even think about production and WD which is done three months in advance, and thats just me guessing at the process, im sure the actual process is far more complex and long winded with loads more steps i couldnt even dream about, thats not to say they havent bumped it back and replaced it with dwarfember or Nidcember but as silver has said the reason given is likely wrong, more likely is that New line dont want the details of the movie leaked before the movie hits the cinema, this part of the movie is likely more fleshed out than the previous installment as this one was the one they split into two so will have more added.


----------



## MaidenManiac

SilverTabby said:


> snip
> *edit* Note, I'm not saying they might not have changed the schedule, but it won't have been because someone just said 'sorry, nope' a week or so ago. It simply doesn't work like that.


Ofcourse it doesnt, that would be suicide for any company.



Im kind of hoping for the Tyranid players this is true though, since their hopes should be high now.
It is funny though, GW rarely release new armies in December, but hey better to dish out something then leave a month fairly empty


----------



## Geist

More rumors!

Rippers


> via BigRed over on BoLS
> "Rippers are getting a small box like the nurglings. 3 bases. Wings included for sky slashers. Different mouth parts for weapon options."


Biomorphs


> via Larry Vela on Bols
> Look for a return of many biomorphs in a big way, led by available model options.
> Several plastic models had access to many biomorphs with modeling options in 4th, and those parts are currently cosmetic.
> 
> The feeling is that the biomorph options were curtailed much too strongly in the current book and if there is a modeling option for it in a plastic kit, it will have rules in the next codex. I'm looking at you Carnifex (and others)!


----------



## Serpion5

Hell yeaa! :yahoo:


----------



## Geist

I'm guessing this is for the new Escalation expansion.


> via One on Warpshadow.com
> Back from Warhammer world and got myself last one Hierophant they got
> But I wanted Harridan and they told me to wait 3 months and get new one in plastic!
> 
> So I think this possible also counting that Harridan now in 40K books (to be released)


----------



## Loli

Huzzah for Rippers, I think they are incredibly cute. I wish I could use them like Cron players get to use Scarabs. Even if I can't they are still cute. 

Huzzah for Biomorphs, why they were reduced to why they became I'll never know. 

Harridan, I'd sort of like it, but I'd rather it remain in the realms of Forge World and create a new unit to be the centre release unit.


----------



## Loli

Just leaving this here


----------



## Tawa

Ooh, interesting.... :so_happy:


----------



## SilverTabby

That'll be Hive Guard then, and with at least one additional weapon option... :grin:


----------



## DestroyerHive

That new gun on the left looks like some kind of harpoon, with a cord to reel it in. Maybe our new anti-flyer gun?


----------



## revilo44

the above image is a of the Tyranid Hive Guard kit 
plus 


> via Kaelarr over on Warseer about Tyranid Warriors
> Its right it isnt a dual kit. Also it looks like they are on 60mm bases.
> 
> They got the broadside treatment....Its hard to judge as ive just seen the front of the box, but they do look bulkier and more squat than they did.


----------



## SonofVulkan

I wonder if it's a Hive Guard/Tyrant guard duel kit?

Is it just me or does the one on the left look slightly larger?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I got tyranids as part of a package deal from a mate, however I still struggle to like them, they've kind of lost their fear inspiring nature to me, would be nice if this book brought it back to me.


----------



## revilo44

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/11/tyranids-moved-up-to-december.html

via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
Tyranids
Looks like I was a month out with Nids release date. expected release date 30th Nov -7th Dec. Second wave releases got removed if you haven't already noticed. Expect second wave release's to start in approx 18-24 month after all codex's and army books are complete.


----------



## EmbraCraig

I find it really hard to imagine they'd make that Hive Guard kit and not have Tyrant Guard options in there since it would only take an additional couple of arm options. If not, then they wont be selling many old Finecast TG anyway, since they'd be the easiest kitbash in the world.

I'm not really buying that we'll be waiting a further 18-24 months to release some of the models either (unless it's replacements for existing things such as Warriors), given the missing 'nid models were what started all of the problems with wave releases in the first place.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Hoff, Gnoff, Hzzzz!
Tryanids might finally stop trying 7/12



> Tyranids Release Dec. 7th: Reports Coming In
> 
> Lictors are lurking, gene-stealers have infiltrated the bureaucracy, and we may be in for a serious infestation. Tyranids. Anyone got the number of the nearest Chapter of Space Marines?
> 
> I have been getting reports now, several in fact, that are all saying Tyranids are indeed set for a Dec 7th release date. If this is the case, its going to be a huge release. With the many different confirmations I am finally coming around now.
> 
> 
> Please remember that although I am getting these, these are still rumors. I am just reporting what I am hearing. Here are two of them.
> 
> via anonymous sources on Faeit 212
> the info hes recieving from distributors and GW is that tyranids are being shipped for Dec 7th release.
> 
> Just got the confirmation of tyranids for dec!


liky links from NAtfka


Following this up:
When was the last time Gw released a codex/armybook in December? Feels like ages ago, or did I miss some recent one? The policy has been no books December since Xmas is wild enough but that might be gone now?


----------



## Archon Dan

DestroyerHive said:


> That new gun on the left looks like some kind of harpoon, with a cord to reel it in. Maybe our new anti-flyer gun?


I was thinking Hive Guard would be the best spot for anti-Flyer weapons. But that looks more for dragging vehicles closer to assault, like a Magna-Grapple. But that doesn't really make sense for Hive Guard to have. 



revilo44 said:


> the above image is a of the Tyranid Hive Guard kit
> plus


I've seen what you quoted around. But I don't think those are 60mm bases. The shot appears to be at an odd angle but assuming the head size is similar to current Hive Guard, those are 40mm bases. And while hard to tell, given the angle again, if say that box is no bigger than the Centurian kit. Dual kits with 3 guys on 40mm bases seem to be gaining popularity. The obvious exception being Wraithguard.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Archon Dan said:


> I've seen what you quoted around. But I don't think those are 60mm bases. The shot appears to be at an odd angle but assuming the head size is similar to current Hive Guard, those are 40mm bases. And while hard to tell, given the angle again, if say that box is no bigger than the Centurian kit. Dual kits with 3 guys on 40mm bases seem to be gaining popularity. The obvious exception being Wraithguard.



could be 50mm like the centurions.


----------



## Loli

Regarding the grapple, it's entirely possible they yank flyer, for grounding checks or change flying modes. 

I'd like the release to be December, but I really don't mind either way, I've put some of my money aside in any event.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Lets add some more info and further confirmation shall we:



> December is Going to Be Crazy: Tyranids are Coming
> 
> The Tyranid invasion is here, and its hive fleet will be visible for pre-orders November 30th, hitting us on December 7th. I resisted and denied it was possible as long as I could, but their signature was masked. One can only hope that with this pre-imminent threat hitting us early, that the aforementioned Escalation and Stronghold Assault will also be made available. (although I can see these being pushed back to January now)
> 
> We have had lots of rumors lately on exactly what is coming, but I went back to dig up some of the more reliable ones that I have had here on Faeit 212, just to see what was going to happen to the bugs. Now these were from playtesting and so may have changed. However, these are very reliable on exactly what direction the Tyranids are going to be taking.
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors from back in August.
> 
> First up though, I want to mention that a very solid source has confirmed for me that December is definitely going to be Tyranids. That makes just too many sources confirming this change in the line up. I have to go with it.
> 
> via a strong source here on Faeit 212 from back in August
> Tyranids, at least at current can ally with themselves essentially.
> They have the standard:
> 2 HQ
> 6 Troops
> 3 Elites
> 3 Fast Attack
> 3 Heavy Support
> 
> And can take an optional
> 
> 1 HQ
> 2 Troops (not minimum 1, up to 2, but instead MUST take 2 and then...)
> 
> And if they do, it unlocks
> 1 Elite
> 1 Fast Attack
> 1 Heavy Support.
> 
> Only an HQ from the core can be warlord.
> 
> Then the diversity comes into play.
> 
> Hive Fleets now have different rules (think chapter tactics). Your secondary brood can be from a different hive fleet. Not representing two fleets working together, just similar evolutionary strains.
> 
> There are also army wide FoC changes based on your Hive Tyrant. Wings give you the option to take Gargoyles as your compulsory troops (so max 2) for instance. Bonded carapace let's you take Carnifex's as elites as well as heavy support (but can't be more than a certain number of points, so they end up kinda baby).
> 
> They have some really cool adaptations for skyfire.
> 
> Warriors can be purchased as sergeant style upgrades for gaunts and gargoyles. They get the biomorphs of the brood and are not attached like wolf guard.
> 
> Tyrannofex will see a points decrease.
> 
> Pyrovore will see torrent.
> 
> Ranged biomorphs contribute to a model's close combat.
> Melée biomorphs enhance a model's ranges attacks.
> You take some biomorphs that affect both, like +1 str to both.
> But having a gun makes melée better and having melée weapons improves your guns. There's some new synergy there. Mostly for big bugs.
> 
> Psychic ability is a lot worse than what it is now, but it'd be difficult to explain and just upset people who don't have the whole picture.


Cred to Natfka again


----------



## SilverTabby

More random conjecture for the rumour mill :grin:

Warhammer World have put up some new decorations in the museum. They are cabinet-sized backdrops that cover the mirrors at the back of the display cabinets. They are currently only in three cabinets - the Necrons, the Orks and the Tyranids. 

Now this could be simply because they were the first printed, or they were done first because the cabinets are presently mostly empty (except the necron one). Or it could be because the schedule has 'nids first, Orks next. 

You can make of this what you like, I'm just reporting what I saw today. I'd post the pic I took, but my phone hates Photobucket and I don't have desktop access at present.


----------



## locustgate

SilverTabby said:


> orks 2nd


Am I never going to be able to make my infantry now.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

SilverTabby said:


> More random conjecture for the rumour mill :grin:
> 
> Warhammer World have put up some new decorations in the museum. They are cabinet-sized backdrops that cover the mirrors at the back of the display cabinets. They are currently only in three cabinets - the Necrons, the Orks and the Tyranids.
> 
> Now this could be simply because they were the first printed, or they were done first because the cabinets are presently mostly empty (except the necron one). Or it could be because the schedule has 'nids first, Orks next.
> 
> You can make of this what you like, I'm just reporting what I saw today. I'd post the pic I took, but my phone hates Photobucket and I don't have desktop access at present.


i have no idea the significance of cabinets in museums, I'm curious as a budding 'nid' player what it does mean?


----------



## Bindi Baji

dragonkingofthestars said:


> i have no idea the significance of cabinets in museums, I'm curious as a budding 'nid' player what it does mean?


It is at times a giveaway, I was quite dubious awhile ago but it does sometimes tie into releases.
Nids are very soon anyway and Orks are not too far behind so it does tie in this time


----------



## Archon Dan

It could be for releases but Necrons being included makes no sense. They are nowhere near due an update. Unless GW has decided it's time to drop the nerfhammer. For a moment, I thought they might be signifying which armies would be getting Mega Battleforces this year. But they usually only due a couple and not including some kind of Marine one would be unusual. Orks and Nids would be nice to see for this but again, Necrons just had one. So maybe my conjecture will help somebody figure it out. Otherwise we just wait.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Bindi Baji said:


> It is at times a giveaway, I was quite dubious awhile ago but it does sometimes tie into releases.
> Nids are very soon anyway and Orks are not too far behind so it does tie in this time


well, yes but why would it be a give way is what i don't understand.


----------



## SilverTabby

dragonkingofthestars said:


> well, yes but why would it be a give way is what i don't understand.


The museum at WHW is where they showcase all the 'Eavy Metal armies. Lise does a marvellous job organising it despite the guys in pre-production being rubbish at putting things back after they photograph it. When a new army comes out, she makes displays to show them. When something new gets done (like these mirror-coverings) it usually ties in with something new happening. The fact that it's started with two armies rumoured to be the next releases could either be coincidence, or convenience that the cabinets are virtually empty at present. 

However, the cabinets being virtually empty at present (and in the case of the nids, has been all but empty for months) is another hint at a near release, as it's being used for photography.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I want something that can chew wraithknights and riptides up and spit them out, tired of their dominance at my store.


----------



## Creon

They aren't that tough. A couple Exorcists will blow through them pretty easily


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Yeah but they seem to be able to destroy anything that will hurt them before I get a good go at them.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Words_of_Truth said:


> I want something that can chew wraithknights and riptides up and spit them out, tired of their dominance at my store.


I have found that a dog can chew through pretty much anything, even very rare man o' war models


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I wish I could use a dog in a game then ebcause atm nothing seems to be able to get close to destroying any of these unless it's a apoc game.


----------



## Archon Dan

Fallen swears by Toxin Sacks to fight Riptides and Wraithknights. And they can work well against almost anything. But I suppose that does require making it to combat.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

I find that Toxin sacs and bone swords are the best way to deal with them aside outright swarming them down under so many saves that they have to fail something.


----------



## SilverTabby

Poison is the bane of *anything* large with a wounds and toughness. Dark Eldar tear apart my big monsters with ease. Termagants with toxin sacs could take down a large MC if needed. 

What I'm really hoping for, is something (maybe even termagants) to have the option for a poisoned ranged attack. Maybe Venomthropes giving a unit that option. Being able to take a 30strong unit of termagants that could actually take something out would be nice :grin: 

Failing that, as ranged poison is really the DE thing, I'd like more Beasts. Getting into combat, especially with the faster armies, is hard without dying horribly. Hormogaunts as beasts would do nicely :biggrin:


----------



## Angelofdeath690

If you go by what the rumors are pointing too in the new release, there would be a chance that toxin sacs would affect the range weapons and create the poison range option for the Tyranids.

I know the feeling of fighting the DE and their poison wall of shots (my poor Tervigons) and if we were able to repay them with a cost to points I would gladly take it.


----------



## Creon

I'd love to see a biomorph that's immune to poison.


----------



## SilverTabby

Creon said:


> I'd love to see a biomorph that's immune to poison.


That would only be on a special character, else it would become an instabuy, and need to be ridiculously expensive...

Though we may see some of the things the special characters had in the last codex become options. That's happened the last few books - The Red Terror became the Mawloc, for example. Regeneration became more prevalent from Old One Eye, and gave the Prime 'Alpha'.


----------



## Geist

Just another confirmation that Nids are coming in December.



slah on Warseer said:


> I just got confirmation on december bugs from my LGS.
> 
> The owner told me that he was told by the GW salesrep that Nids IS coming in dec, and that the news mail (to the shops) will go out this monday.


----------



## Adramalech

Can't wait to see all the new slimy-fanged, slick-clawed, armour-plated creepy crawlies with lots of slippery tentacles! Or am I thinking of slaanesh?


----------



## Creon

i've been informed that the White Dwarf is "40K Cover" and a "40k Issue", so things are looking up. I've been told Peter Jackson changed Smaug at the last minute, and they had to pull hobbit cause their sculpt no longer matched the CGI.


----------



## Jacobite

That old chestnut has been thrown around for months and has about much accuracy as trying to launch a rocket to the moon from my ass. The "last minute" in regards to Hobbit Design for GW purposes would have been about 3 months ago due to production times and if it were true then every other toy company producing Hobbit minis would be in the same boat. As such WD would have been able to cover their issue without a panic. If you look at what happened last time companies (not GW) still released products even though they weren't in the first film (ref Legolas and Tauril figures).


----------



## Creon

Rumours are rumours and fun to ponder upon. WD is a week late, and about 3 months ago things started to change from Jan to Dec for 'nids in most rumour mills. But, I'm just guessing and enjoying..


----------



## SilverTabby

If the change of Smaug was at the Film end of things, then it's more plausible. GW has a license that requires slavish sticking to the details as it's a cheap license. They'd be getting compensation of some description though if that's the case. 

It's still unlikely though.

A more likely scenario revolves around the fact that GW can't release pics of Smaug until the film is out. The film doesn't come out until Dec 15th? So it doesn't match the WD release dates, and releasing a product you can't show pics of is somewhat stupid. The Jan WD comes out mid-Dec though, so they may have had to swap the issues to cover this. If that's the case though, I'd imagine several heads are roling as that's a *stupid* mistake to make


----------



## Geist

Clarification on the Smaug thing, and Nids apparently not going to be released in December. :wasntme:


> via an anonymous source from the Faeit 212 inbox.
> - Nids still in January
> As I was told, it`s false to asume that Nids are preset to December because of the Smaug disaster
> 
> - Smaug
> The Dragon was not rejected by WB due to the model but due to the size. GW was told when they want to make one it has to be in the same proportion as the
> other model range leaving us with a roughly 35” Dragon which is not going to happen


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Fantastic, way to go Warner Brothers haha


----------



## SilverTabby

Seriously though, having Smaug on the board? It's like having a Dominatrix in a kill team game. *shakes head*


----------



## Bindi Baji

Creon said:


> WD is a week late


The last Saturday of the month is next Saturday (the 30th), unless i'm missing something


----------



## Geist

Goddammit, this is giving me a headache.



> via Stickmonkey
> I have lots of sources chiming in saying that Tyranids "ARE getting Dec models."
> Now whats interesting to me is no one saying to me the new Codex is coming dec. And with all the other wishy washiness about what is or isnt coming it is making me wonder if those isolated rumors of a 2 month release might hold some truth...models only in Dec filling gaps, then Codex and new in Jan?





> via an anonymous source
> things are getting really confusing with info i'm getting and constantly changing. seems that a new game expansion is the next WD with hobbit due for release possible half way through DEC, nids set jan with guard following closely afterward. im just waiting to see now as this info change is driving me nuts personally





> via an anonymous source
> tyranids are coming in december


----------



## Adramalech

well, we'll know which is true or if both are false come next Saturday, now won't we?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Gott im Himmel! has any other release been this screwy?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

This is poking me towards going with my original choice of Necrons, I don't really want to put off my next army for any longer.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Guess Nids are in January now.

Oh wells. Gives me something to look forward to after my January exams!


----------



## jd579

Yeah I'm thinking the same, with no new model leaks or any pictures for that matter this far into the month I'm guessing its January after all


----------



## SilverTabby

We've had one new model leak :wink:

And I'm now asking for GW vouchers for christmas :biggrin:


----------



## Angelofdeath690

SilverTabby: We have?


----------



## SilverTabby

Yes. In this thread - the new Hive Guard models. Go back a few pages


----------



## SilverTabby

Loli said:


> Just leaving this here


This image, in fact


----------



## Loli

SilverTabby said:


> Yes. In this thread - the new Hive Guard models. Go back a few pages


Yeah I posted the image up of Hive Guard box a while back, which wouldn't surprise me if it was a dual kit for Tyrant Guard also. Though I like the fact not everything is being leaked, admittedly we still have a month or more left to be leaked, but it's nice to have genuine surprise regarding a new release. 

Regarding it being pushed back until January, that makes me happy. I never wanted a December release because that would have been when I have no money. So January is better for me, not that I was going to buy much because my 'Nids are fine but I don't expect the new models will be cheap


----------



## Nordicus

According to the local GW store, the release is now set for Friday the 3rd of January, 6 PM. 

Just FYI.


----------



## Geist

Some new rumours.


Larry Vela on Bell of Lost Souls said:


> MINIS
> New Tyranid plastic kits:
> Warrior - Shrike: 3 model kit.
> HiveGuard - Tyrantguard: 3 model kit. New weapon option for Hiveguard, Full lash whip-sword-claw-talon bits for Tyrant guard.
> Pyrovore - Biovore - Hellevore: 1 model plastic kit. 3 plastic spore mines included.
> Harpy - Eriyne: 1 model plastic kit.
> Mycetic Spore: 1 model plastic kit.
> Tyranid Prime: 1 model plastic kit.
> 
> RULES
> Termagant
> Troops FOC
> Unit size up to 30
> Cost: 4pt
> Default comes with Fleshborer
> 
> Upgrades:
> Fleet for 1pt per model
> 
> +1 pt Spike Rifles
> +2 pt Spinefists (now Assault x(minimum of 2) Twinlinked)
> +4 pt Devourers
> 
> 1 per 10 can take:
> +10 pt Strangleweb
> +15 pt Electroshock Spitter (S4 AP6 Template Assault 1)
> 
> +1 Adrenal Glands - Fleet and Furious Charge
> +1 Toxin sacs - Poison (affects cc attacks)
> +2 Toxic grubs - Poison (affects ranged fire)


----------



## SonofVulkan

This seems to be all over Facebook but i've not noticed it on here yet, so I thought I would post it up. It's from page 83 of the new Escalation book apparently. People reckon it's the new Tyranid Prime model. What do you reckon? Does look different enough to be something new.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

SonofVulkan said:


> View attachment 959940857


nope, all i see are warriors and gunats


----------



## SonofVulkan

The one in the middle has vents down it's back and different looking adrenal glands. Might just be a conversion though.


----------



## Geist

And the rumors keep on coming.



Larry Vela on Bell of Lost Souls said:


> Tyranid Warriors
> 
> Tyranid Warriors available in both HQ (Tyranid Prime)and Troops.
> 
> - HQ Warriors function as the Prime's retinue, and do not deploy separately.
> - Prime + Retinue may deploy in a Mycetic Spore.
> 
> Troops Warriors are mostly unchanged.
> Updated Biomorphs.
> Adrenal Glands is much improved.
> Warriors cheaper in points. (75pts base for unit).
> 
> 
> Harpy-Eirnye
> 
> - Arm design is similar to the Forgeworld Harridan.
> - Wings attach to the body via 2 sets of arm slots.
> - Back 2 pairs are for the wings.
> - First pair of arms is reserved for various weaponry/gribblies.


----------



## Jacobite

If they can deploy in the Nid version of a drop pod presumably that will be in a new kit then.


----------



## SilverTabby

Given the Prime is just a slightly better Warrior, it's entirely feasible it's based on a warrior with better armour upgrades. The picture of the warrior with th different armour plating in the middle of that pic may be the Prime, given it's an EM shot it's unlikley to be a personal conversion. 

However, it's also just as likely to have been made with the new plating options on the new sprues. They have had the new ones for a good long while. And new character models in the recent past have tended to be fairly stand-out...

I guess what I'm saying is I think the new Prime will stand out a bit more than that.


----------



## SilverTabby

I'm hoping the rumblings about something akin to a Malefactor are true...


----------



## Bindi Baji

SilverTabby said:


> I'm hoping the rumblings about something akin to a Malefactor are true...


I'm unconvinced but it would be good were it to happen, which reminds me I have no idea where my haruspex is........


----------



## SilverTabby

It would make a good kit instead of another "huge thing, even bigger than the Trygon that won't fit in cases"... :grin:


----------



## nevynxxx

Bindi Baji said:


> I'm unconvinced but it would be good were it to happen, which reminds me I have no idea where my haruspex is........


That's not something to lose. How do you know it isn't burrowing under your house as we speak, ready to rip through the building int he night and eat you?


----------



## SilverTabby

Geist said:


> Some new rumours.


Just one question on that rumour - why would anyone pay the 1pt to make them Fleet, when Adrenal Glands makes you Fleet *and* furious? :wink:

*rather keen, and has too many bloody termagants to assemble*


----------



## Geist

SilverTabby said:


> Just one question on that rumour - why would anyone pay the 1pt to make them Fleet, when Adrenal Glands makes you Fleet *and* furious? :wink:
> 
> *rather keen, and has too many bloody termagants to assemble*


I believe that's under the 1 per 10 section.


----------



## Geist

A ton of rumors, including some feedback on the BoLS rumors from earlier, and something about Tyranids getting their own Psychic table.



Endobai on Warseer said:


> (regarding the Bols rumors over the weekend)
> Yep, that is a good idea. Half of it is completely wrong, mistaken or just slightly off the mark.
> But hell, there could be a second wave so untill the codex is there it is not certain.
> 
> Can't say if the rules are, though - again as long as the codex is not released.
> 
> what the hell, expect a dataslate with the release. Nothing unexpected something like this appears I realise, but it will apparently give another option to create an army.
> 3rd edition players will notice some similarity between it and one evil, sickly powerful army list from a decade ago; though I seriously hope it will be only representing similar idea, but without the rules almost every non-Tyranid player hated back then.
> 
> (Regarding the dataslate)
> Different name, different rules (I hope!), but in general similar thought behind it. A formation from models in the codex, so not an entire army.
> 
> I cannot confirm it fully because too many people will get too exited leading to another 5 pages of discussion on DakkaDakka (cheers guys!) and it will be much less than they will hope for. A nice, (hopefully) flavourish addition, but not the Mycetic Swarm people hated/loved in early 2000s.
> 
> (Who is the author of the Tyranid codex)
> Ok, that is easy and spoils nothing. No author named.
> Apparently right now it is a work of the entire team, but no real suprise here either with rumours about shared work circulating for a while.
> 
> Anyway I fully expect some images in next 6 days. As usual first probably something blurry, made by an old mobile phone camera from a wrong angle so that people can discuss how utterly ugly it is and they will never buy it.
> 
> I dislike one release from the Tyranid wave, but the rest seems fine or better than fine.
> And the cover of the codex is all right, though could probably be better.
> 
> The data slate- when I read up on the original Mycetic spore list I think it was more just the deployment type of it- plus it was cool as it represented a specific stage of a tyrannid invasion- so good flavour fluff wise but I wouldn't want anything overpowered - it's just not fun to fight against.
> 
> The early invasion theme is still here, but this time without "drop a brood of Genestealers on their heads and see them kill everybody" mode.
> 
> 
> 
> There is more than one new MC in the initial release. 'A new MC for the army of bioengineered monsters?' - not a suprise.
> 
> Epic 40 000 players will recognise one easily.
> Not Harridan of course.
> 
> FOC changes. Not sure yet if your HQ can move some units to different slots, but one unit moves a MC in the FOC.
> 
> Probably guys from 40k radio will cover the codex, but it is still more than a full month left...





an anonymous source on Faeit 212 said:


> Tyranids have their own psyker discipline containing 6 powers, with no access to any of the normal disciplines out of the rulebook.


----------



## Dies Irae

SilverTabby said:


> Just one question on that rumour - why would anyone pay the 1pt to make them Fleet, when Adrenal Glands makes you Fleet *and* furious? :wink:
> 
> *rather keen, and has too many bloody termagants to assemble*


The way I see it, the rumor's author wanted to show that Fleet can be unlocked for 1 point, and then listed the biomorph options further down, including the 1pt Adrenal Gland that gives Fleet (as well as Furious Charge)


----------



## SilverTabby

Geist said:


> I believe that's under the 1 per 10 section.


They would never do that, as how many thousands of nid players worldwide have squads of termagants with every one having adrenal glands modelled on? Plus that is such a silly bonus to be 1 in 10 that I am certain it has just been misrepresented. 

I am holding off putting together the non-solid moulded gants though, as Spinefists may well be flavour of the next dex...

Having the option to make things Fleet that currently aren't (like CC warriors for example) would be *marvellous*. I'm still hoping for more Beasts, as my Raveners are easily my favourite unit right now. Being able to catch the tasty morsels is a really important thing, and in this shooting heavy edition where most of my army is the same speed or slower than everyone else (hence the desire for transports) I *really* want to be able to keep up with them as they back away as fast as I can advance...


----------



## Bindi Baji

Let us pray that Lictors return to being complete and utter bastards..........



nevynxxx said:


> That's not something to lose. How do you know it isn't burrowing under your house as we speak, ready to rip through the building int he night and eat you?


If it were; the pup would probably eat it, 
god alone knows what would happen after that but quite frankly I have no intention of clearing up the mess


----------



## nevynxxx

Bindi Baji said:


> If it were; the pup would probably eat it,
> god alone knows what would happen after that but quite frankly I have no intention of clearing up the mess


I think maybe you took that just a *touch* too literally :wink:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

captain obvious said:


> I think maybe you took that just a *touch* too literally :wink:


fixed


----------



## Jezlad

​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ ​  ​


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Okay ... I can not help it.

THIS:










Looks like an angry hooker vagina .... I would still insert myself in there ... but I really think the result would be all bad.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Not terrible looking sculpts, coming from someone who doesn't particularly like the aesthetic of Tyranids haha


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Jezlad said:


> stuff


Got mit himmel! What wood work did this crawl out from?


----------



## EmbraCraig

Flyers looks good from what I can see, and I like the giant biovore style MC. The warriors still look like warriors, and the prime looks decent... I'll need to see the full shots of what
I'm assuming is the haruspex before I make a judgement on whatever the hell is going on there - if it is how it looks, and it's a giant, burrowing transport that carries stuff in its mouth then I'm all for that. Big jaws and claws nods back to the epic model, while being entirely new and freaky at the same time


----------



## DestroyerHive

Mon Dieu! These look gorgeous, except for the face on the big Teranofex-looking thing. Looks too much like the Gaunts' faces and not very menacing. The tentacle mouth beast looks very fantasy, but still very nice. 

Now I'm just disappointed for scratch building my 2 Harpies, because these new flyers are certainly my favorite sculpts.


----------



## Creon

AngryThulu face is probably the rumoured transport.


----------



## Jezlad

They've definitely gone a bit retro. I'm not sure about Mr Shoulders though, looks like a dreadball figure.


----------



## bitsandkits

that Harpy looks mint! the other stuff looks cool too, cant wait to see whats included in the kits.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Hmm interesting, that big tyranofex looking thing is one of the new ones to come? I will have to look into what stuff I need to wait on XD


----------



## Stephen_Newman

All that shit looks gorgeous.

I'll take 2 if everything!


----------



## Nordicus

My oh my, that "Tentacles out of it's mouth" looks epic!


----------



## revilo44

dont know if theis has ben posted 

ia an anonymous source on Faeit 212
There are more releases coming, but these are online or mail order only. 

New Releases January 11th
Codex Tyranids: by the Games Workshop Design Studio $49.5 £30
Tyranid Psychic Cards $6 £3.5
Tyranid Harpy/ Hive Crone $80 £48
Tyranid Haruspex/ Exocrine $73 £44
Tyranid Warriors (3 models) $51 £31
Tyranid Hive Guard/ Tyrant Guard (3 models) $70 £42.5
Carnifex Brood (2 models) $90 £55
Tyranid Swarm (95 models) $170 £105

Tyranid Limited Edition Codex $100 £60
Tyranid Termagant Brood (20 models-online only) $33 £20
Tyranid Hormagaunt Brood (20 models-online only) $33 £20

The following are mail order only. 
Zoanthrope
Broodlord 
Lictor 
Venomthrope
Red Terror


----------



## SilverTabby

That Harpy looks close enough to mine that I'm happy to field a new with my old. 

The new big things? I'm so glad I've asked for GW vouchers for christmas... :biggrin:


----------



## SilverTabby

If the tentacley thing is (as I expect) the Haruspex, then it's chances of being a transport are small. 
The Exocrine is a long range tank hunter, the Haruspex an assault beast. The Malefactor was the transport critter. Doesn't mean that they may not have built in an ability, but it's unlikely.
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Species_of_Tyranid#.UqhNuuX1uXI

I think it's awesome Nidzilla players have more scope now though. Several new options are better than one huge thing everyone will take :biggrin: Not that I play nidzilla ,nor have a fondness for huge gribblies.....

I just *really* hope there's scope for having more than just Tervigons as troop MCs.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

That big dude with the SM helmet gives me the impression he's gonna be a one off character, like Old One Eye. Don't know why, just something about the sculpt makes it look more inividualistic than your normal Nid MC.

That Nidzilla army I nearly started with the last codex might just come through this time.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I so want an alien like army but even those tyranids don't seem to do it for me. Perhaps if they brought back the Genestealer Cult I'd be more inclined.


----------



## Tawa

Sweet baby jesus and the arabs! :so_happy:


----------



## Dies Irae

Jezlad said:


> They've definitely gone a bit retro. I'm not sure about Mr Shoulders though, looks like a dreadball figure.


If this was done with the Hive Guard / Tyrant Guard dual box, I'm sure you can remove the shoulder plate (see the Hive Guard pic) to make it look more like the current Tyrant Guard.

The big bugs look awesome, I'm definitly going to include an Hexocrine or Haruspex in my army, can't even decide which one yet.

I also like the way the Harpy turned out, even though I have never been a fan of flying tyranids.


----------



## Creon

Death from the skies! I'm so looking forward to the new 'nids.


----------



## SilverTabby

Words_of_Truth said:


> I so want an alien like army but even those tyranids don't seem to do it for me. Perhaps if they brought back the Genestealer Cult I'd be more inclined.


You can actually do Genestealer cult using the current Codex. It just lacks in tanks, and requires a bit of imagination 
Termagant stats cover guardsmen/hybrids quite nicely. 
Genestealers are good as they are. 
Hormogaunts cover your fast combat hybrids. 
Warriors can be stand ins for a number of things - heavy weapon teams, etc
Raveners - rough riders. 

And that's having only thought about it for 2 minutes...


----------



## MidnightSun

Exocrine! Yes!

This all looks frickin' sweet.


----------



## Tawa

MidnightSun said:


> Exocrine! Yes!


There's a blast from the past!


----------



## MidnightSun

Tawa said:


> There's a blast from the past!


I remember them from Epic!

Midnight


----------



## Tawa

Always wanted a 'nid army for Epic....


----------



## Unforgiven302




----------



## SonofVulkan

Another pic of big gribbly face.









Possible cover art, apparently it's only a section of a much larger picture. Both pictures sourced of various Facebook pages.

View attachment 959941177


----------



## SilverTabby

I don't know if it's the angle, or the colour scheme, but I'm having trouble getting to grips with that. 

Guess I'll just have to get one and see for myself... :grin:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

MidnightSun said:


> Exocrine!Midnight


can a long in the tooth veteran tell this young whipper snapper what a exocrine is?


----------



## MidnightSun

dragonkingofthestars said:


> can a long in the tooth veteran tell this young whipper snapper what a exocrine is?


The Tyranid response to the Basilisk. If a Biovore is a Tyranid Mortar, the Exocrine is a Tyranid Earthshaker. They used to come in batteries, and were stationed far away from the fight on a hill somewhere so they could rip apart tanks with their Bio-Cannons from halfway across the continent.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

MidnightSun said:


> The Tyranid response to the Basilisk. If a Biovore is a Tyranid Mortar, the Exocrine is a Tyranid Earthshaker. They used to come in batteries, and were stationed far away from the fight on a hill somewhere so they could rip apart tanks with their Bio-Cannons from halfway across the continent.


WHY GW WHY!!

I don't know if want to do my robot tyranids now or my Choas demon joke force! 

one the one hand, Demons would be more fun to paint, but a tyranid Earthshaker? that's just asking for me to find a gundam proxy!


----------



## LordMolnar

Looks like it has some kind of frog tongue grabbler thingy shooting from it's mouth? Maybe a mechanic similar to the Blood Angels magna-grapple?


----------



## SilverTabby

Maybe some it's a way of stopping pesky tanks just rolling away out of combat...?


----------



## Geist

Found this floating around, looks like the cover of the codex.


----------



## locustgate

Zion said:


> ​
> ​




Reminds me of a xenomorph and a facehugger.


----------



## Tawa

Geist said:


> Found this floating around, looks like the cover of the codex.


I think that's pretty damn good!


----------



## locustgate

Tawa said:


> I think that's pretty damn good!



Grade B nightmare fuel.


----------



## Tawa

If I didn't have so much stuff to do already, and if I actually had any money I'd be all over that like a dose of crabs!


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Any one else thinking baleflamer


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Now that i look at it again, those wing ticks look interesting, what could they do?


----------



## SilverTabby

They could be the spore cysts?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

dragonkingofthestars said:


> those wing ticks look interesting, what could they do?


Maybe it spawns flying ripper swarms?


----------



## locustgate

Khorne's Fist said:


> Maybe it spawns flying ripper swarms?


Oh come on and that doesn't make you think of facehuggers?


----------



## Konrad_von_Carstein

Do we know if this is actually coming out if so when?


----------



## locustgate

Konrad_von_Carstein said:


> Do we know if this is actually coming out if so when?


I'd say December or January.


----------



## Geist

dragonkingofthestars said:


> Now that i look at it again, those wing ticks look interesting, what could they do?





SilverTabby said:


> They could be the spore cysts?





Khorne's Fist said:


> Maybe it spawns flying ripper swarms?





locustgate said:


> Oh come on and that doesn't make you think of facehuggers?


Here's a rumor that might illuminate what those things are. Looks like they're called "tentaclides" and they function like biological A2A missiles.



an anonymous source from the Faeit 212 inbox said:


> One kit makes up both the Harpy and the Hive Crone
> The model is larger than any other flyer we have for from GW
> 
> The Harpy can be labelled as a bomber and comes with a stranglethorn cannon or heavy venom cannon, and can drop biological spore bombs (3 choices).
> 
> The Hive Crone is meant to take on air targets with its claws, and comes with drool cannon, that spits digestive acid onto its foes. On the bottom of the wings the Hive Crone comes with 4 tentaclides (missiles) that are used to take down aircraft.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

This is looking better and better but it also means I will be poor after. lol


----------



## SilverTabby

What I'm thinking would be nice, is if the Trygon, Tyrranofex and Tervigon remain top-end expensive MCs, and these new ones (and the carnifex) become T6 W4 'mid-range' MCs, so it's affordable to do Nidzilla, or just fit them into armies in multiples. The Harpy being the same cost as a valkyrie would be awesome...


----------



## Lord of the Night

Zion said:


>


Want.

*WWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I really want that bitch. Wonder if it's the Exocrine or the Crone.


LotN


----------



## bitsandkits

Lord of the Night said:


> Want.
> 
> *WWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I really want that bitch. Wonder if it's the Exocrine or the Crone.
> 
> 
> LotN


i think thats the Haurspex , though personally i think it should be the malefactor. Either way we should call it Geoff


----------



## SilverTabby

The Malefactor traditionally had much bigger claws ( http://www.dakkadakka.com/gallery/338574-Armorcast Tyranid Malefactor.html ) (it dragged itself along with them) and this one doesn't look like it has transport capacity. I'd love to be wrong though. The Exocrine is the one with the huge cannon on its back. 

Locustgate - nope. Because facehuggers don't fly :wink:


----------



## humakt

bitsandkits said:


> i think thats the Haurspex , though personally i think it should be the malefactor. Either way we should call it Geoff


Looks more like a Reginald to me. Makes me think of something out of Cthulu. Pretty awesome and maybe something I would love to paint.


----------



## Tawa

bitsandkits said:


> i think thats the Haurspex , though personally i think it should be the malefactor. Either way we should call it Geoff





humakt said:


> Looks more like a Reginald to me. Makes me think of something out of Cthulu. Pretty awesome and maybe something I would love to paint.


I think it should be called George. Then we can love him, and pet him, and squeeze him.....






SilverTabby said:


> Because facehuggers don't fly


No, they do. You just need to kick them _really_ hard! :laugh:


----------



## nevynxxx

Tawa said:


> INo, they do. You just need to kick them _really_ hard! :laugh:


Same way Xenomorphs do when you open an airlock.


----------



## SilverTabby

Now I have a mental image of a doomdiver loaded with facehuggers...


----------



## Tawa

Yup :laugh:


But are the facehuggers wearing those cute little red wings? :so_happy:


----------



## Geist

I think we all knew it was a dual kit, but a confirmation is nice.


an anonymous source on Faeit 212 said:


> I know everyone saw the leaked images of the Hive Guard, and I want to confirm that it is a dual kit making either Hive Guard or Tyrant Guard. The other weapon in the leaked pictures besides the Impaler Cannons, is a Shock Cannon. The kit allows you to equip all three with either weapon.
> 
> As far as the Tyrant Guard are concerned, all options are included like most 6th edition boxes, from scything talons, crushing claws, lash whips and boneswords.
> 
> Again advanced orders are not coming until January 4th. Release date is the 11th.


----------



## SilverTabby

Oh, splendid! I have a number of finecast Hive Guard bodys, but was missing the guns and various arms. Hopefully if I get one of these boxes I can butcher them together with the bits I don't use...


----------



## SilverTabby

You know, looking at the pictures and given just how many carnifex torsoes I have spare, I think I might be able to kit-bash both an Exocrine and a Haruspex from the same box. There's going to be *so* many spare bits if it's - as it seems - a duel kit...


----------



## Konrad_von_Carstein

looking forward to this


----------



## jams

i'm actually highly tempted to do a gribbly nid army after seeing these new releases


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

jams said:


> i'm actually highly tempted to do a gribbly nid army after seeing these new releases


me as well, course it depends on how viable nidzilla turns out to be, If nidzilla works out well then I will be double tempted to jump in to the swarm with some nice robot proxys, if not then it's 'Daemons' of 'choas' for me.


----------



## Geist

I suppose it depends on how the units perform in the next codex if this is a good deal or not, but for a guy like me who is thinking about starting a Nid army with no prior nids, seems like a great deal. Although there doesn't appear to be an HQ, which makes me wonder if you can make a Carnifex/Old One Eye an HQ now...


an anonymous source from the Faeit 212 inbox said:


> The new Tyranid Swarm box set has 95 models and includes a good cost savings for buying this set.
> It includes:
> 40 Termagaunts
> 40 Hormagaunts
> 10 Gargoyles
> 1 Carnifex-with the options for One Eye
> 4 Ripper Swarms


----------



## EmbraCraig

Hopefully should be a very good set if you want to build/expand a horde style nid army. All being well, they'll be solid choices and it'll give people a chance to get a good start on an army with a good saving built in - the old boxed set was pretty average since the Warriors and Genestealers were pretty average.


----------



## Bindi Baji

> 1 Carnifex-with the options for One Eye


Has this been mentioned at all elsewhere as I would like to believe it was true,
however i'm finding this slightly less convincing then the fox "santa is white" argument


----------



## bitsandkits

Bindi Baji said:


> Has this been mentioned at all elsewhere as I would like to believe it was true,
> however i'm finding this slightly less convincing then the fox "santa is white" argument


All carnifex kit's have the option to make one eye, the plastic kit always has had the option


----------



## Bindi Baji

bitsandkits said:


> All carnifex kit's have the option to make one eye, the plastic kit always has had the option


I was thinking they were inferring something a little more stand out one eye-ish (admittedly I can't clearly envision the pieces in the carnifex kit)


----------



## Serpion5

bitsandkits said:


> All carnifex kit's have the option to make one eye, the plastic kit always has had the option


They have the options to make a carnifex with the same wargear and upgrades. Nothing out of that kit however comes close to resembling this: 










Or this: 










Personally I wouldn't mind a newer OOE model, but I would also prefer if it keeps the imagery of the older carnifex models. Just to set it apart as it should be.


----------



## bitsandkits

Serpion5 said:


> They have the options to make a carnifex with the same wargear and upgrades. Nothing out of that kit however comes close to resembling this:
> 
> Personally I wouldn't mind a newer OOE model, but I would also prefer if it keeps the imagery of the older carnifex models. Just to set it apart as it should be.


the carnifex kit includes old one eyes damaged right hand side of his head, its been sitting on the sprue since it went into production many moons ago and as you say is armed as any other fex so i seriously doubt you will see a new kit ever, personally i dont like that era of tyranids or the previous (advanced hero quest) period, the current crop, though similar, feels much more refined and serious, that metal one eye and the "alien queen" hive tyrant just felt too goofy and the the original nid warriors and the screamer killer still make me bring up a little bit of sick in to my mouth when is see them and im not prepared.


----------



## Serpion5

bitsandkits said:


> the carnifex kit includes old one eyes damaged right hand side of his head, its been sitting on the sprue since it went into production many moons ago and as you say is armed as any other fex so i seriously doubt you will see a new kit ever, personally i dont like that era of tyranids or the previous (advanced hero quest) period, the current crop, though similar, feels much more refined and serious, that metal one eye and the "alien queen" hive tyrant just felt too goofy and the the original nid warriors and the screamer killer still make me bring up a little bit of sick in to my mouth when is see them and im not prepared.


The problem then was that the sculpting couldn't compare to the artwork. Look at Forgeworld's Alien Queen Hive Tyrant. It's brilliant, and it resembles the old artwork almost perfectly. 



















Nowadays Gw sculpting is up to par. They could definitely make something for Old One Eye that does his artwork justice. 

The normal carnifex just doesn't do it.  


And anyway, that's just what I want, nothing to do with what's actually coming out. :wink:


----------



## Bindi Baji

bitsandkits said:


> that metal one eye and the "alien queen" hive tyrant just felt too goofy


Puts hands over Dave the Hive Tyrant's ears (admittedly with nids the ears could be in the groin)



bitsandkits said:


> and the screamer killer still make me bring up a little bit of sick in to my mouth when is see them and im not prepared.


The screamer killer is brilliant in a kind of cartoony tyranids way and admittedly not any other way


----------



## SilverTabby

Serpion5 said:


> The problem then was that the sculpting couldn't compare to the artwork. Look at Forgeworld's Alien Queen Hive Tyrant. It's brilliant, and it resembles the old artwork almost perfectly.
> 
> 
> And anyway, that's just what I want, nothing to do with what's actually coming out. :wink:


We must be thinking about different Hive Tyrants - the FW one in the museum is nothing like that, and (in my opinion) is fairly poor. But then I was never a fan of Mark Bedford's old 'queen' style Tyrant either...


----------



## Tawa

SilverTabby said:


> Oh, splendid! I have a number of finecast Hive Guard bodys, but was missing the guns and various arms. Hopefully if I get one of these boxes I can butcher them together with the bits I don't use...





SilverTabby said:


> You know, looking at the pictures and given just how many carnifex torsoes I have spare, I think I might be able to kit-bash both an Exocrine and a Haruspex from the same box. There's going to be *so* many spare bits if it's - as it seems - a duel kit...


*hands paper bag*

Calm yourself Tabby :good:


----------



## nevynxxx

Tawa said:


> *hands paper bag*
> 
> Calm yourself Tabby :good:


Handing a paper bag to a person who's handle is "Silvertabby" and hoping for calm? I now have images of 'Tabby slamming head first into wall sin purest joy!


----------



## Bindi Baji

nevynxxx said:


> Handing a paper bag to a person who's handle is "Silvertabby" and hoping for calm? I now have images of 'Tabby slamming head first into wall sin purest joy!


I just have an image of hundreds of shredded bits of brown paper


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> I just have an image of hundreds of shredded bits of brown paper


----------



## SilverTabby

Tawa wins. Bonus points for it being one of those godawful gossip mags :biggrin:


----------



## Tawa

Yay! :laugh:


----------



## Bindi Baji

SilverTabby said:


> Tawa wins. Bonus points for it being one of those godawful gossip mags :biggrin:


But does he get a prize?


----------



## Tawa

I get the pleasure of seeing your banana smiling at me.

No, wait a minute.....


----------



## Bindi Baji

Tawa said:


> I get the pleasure of seeing your banana smiling at me.
> 
> No, wait a minute.....


It's okay, I won't be lowering myself to making comments about how it'll be wrapped up under your tree at xmas,
oh, hold on.......................


----------



## Tawa

Wrapped up in nought but a red silk b..... hold it! :shok:


----------



## Konrad_von_Carstein

Are we still talking about Tyranids ?


----------



## Bindi Baji

Konrad_von_Carstein said:


> Are we still talking about Tyranids ?


Yes and no, mostly no though


----------



## Tawa

Konrad_von_Carstein said:


> Are we still talking about Tyranids ?


A little from column A, a little from column B....


----------



## Bindi Baji

any corroboration on mycetic spores staying in tyranid nostrils and not being in the rule book this time around?


----------



## SilverTabby

Unless they give more things the option of deepstriking, or make the Trygons tunnels more useful, taking out the only transport option would be a little silly....


----------



## Bindi Baji

SilverTabby said:


> Unless they give more things the option of deepstriking, or make the Trygons tunnels more useful, taking out the only transport option would be a little silly....


That is what I thought, maybe they are directly deepstriking without a spore for the time being


----------



## Dies Irae

It's not in GW's way to remove units from the game, as far as I know. The only recent example I can think of is Necron Pariahs, who were "removed" but whose minis could still be used for Lychguards. 

But yes, maybe they will just allow some units to deepstrike for a cost and the Spore that brings them on the table goes out in a big "SPLOTCH" when it hits the ground.


----------



## Tawa

Dies Irae said:


> It's not in GW's way to remove units from the game, as far as I know.


They ditched the IG's Griffon for a good while, before it finally made a return. I've no doubt there are other units too


----------



## Bindi Baji

Dies Irae said:


> It's not in GW's way to remove units from the game, as far as I know.


Yes-ish but as there is no actual model for it, I have no idea :grin:


----------



## Mokuren

Tawa said:


> They ditched the IG's Griffon for a good while, before it finally made a return. I've no doubt there are other units too


They usually don't remove models that they still sell, no.

In-game units, options and other rule-related paraphernalia? Sisters of Battle have been losing units and options since forever, Necrons lost Pariahs, Karskin were folded under Stormtroopers and I'm certain there's something I've been missing. Other than the vast majority of Chaos funny bits since 3e, like war hounds, the berserker sword, the Kai gun and so on.


----------



## Geist

Some pics of Tyrant Guard. Look pretty good.


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Why do they look like plant with do petals beside their head. Wat are they used for even. Nice models all the same


----------



## SilverTabby

Large shoulder armour plates, with bullet holes. Justifies the bigger armour save :wink:


----------



## Dies Irae

Am I the only one around here who does not like pre-drilled bullet holes? It's not really hard to do yourself, and if you don't like having them you're in for the Green stuff and having to re-sculpt the little notches on the side of the armour plates.

Anyway I really like the way they turned out, they look more like bodyguards in the middle of the fight rather than the statues they are currently.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Dies Irae said:


> Am I the only one around here who does not like pre-drilled bullet holes?


Not a fan myself but it's no harder to cover them then to make your own notches/bullet holes/scratches


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I kind of like them, it's easier to fill them in than it is to create them yourselves.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Those are gorgeous! Can't say I approve of the lash whip, but everything else looks just fine.


----------



## SilverTabby

Those are not 40mm bases they are on, are they? What size is that?


----------



## Bindi Baji

DestroyerHive said:


> Can't say I approve of the lash whip


I missed that somehow, it kind of sullies the whole thing a bit


----------



## OIIIIIIO

SilverTabby said:


> Those are not 40mm bases they are on, are they? What size is that?


My best SWAG ( Scientific Wild Ass Guess ) is that they are the same base as the Centurions are on.


----------



## Nordicus

OIIIIIIO said:


> My best SWAG ( Scientific Wild Ass Guess ) is that they are the same base as the Centurions are on.


Aye, I would say the same. Although I'm starting to wonder if it's deceptive and they're just termie-sized bases.


----------



## Dies Irae

SilverTabby said:


> Those are not 40mm bases they are on, are they? What size is that?


Rumors say they will get 50mm bases, like the Broadsides.


----------



## Tawa

Bindi Baji said:


> I missed that somehow, it kind of sullies the whole thing a bit


Does it make you feel dirty? Does it sir? Ooh, dirty sir? Are you? Are you feeling soiled sir? Ooh!


----------



## Nordicus

Tawa said:


> Does it make you feel dirty? Does it sir? Ooh, dirty sir? Are you? Are you feeling soiled sir? Ooh!


No offense mate, but you really need a lay xD Want me to find the little black book?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

It was a fast show joke.


----------



## Tawa

Nordicus said:


> No offense mate, but you really need a lay xD Want me to find the little black book?


I do actually. Sunday morning was a long time ago :laugh:


----------



## Bindi Baji

Tawa said:


> I do actually. Sunday morning was a long time ago :laugh:


You slept through it anyway........


----------



## Tawa

The third time around, yes :so_happy:


----------



## Geist

Found a picture of spore mines from the Harpy kit:


----------



## tyraniddude

ug, those new spore mines are ugly (in a bad way)


----------



## Jacobite

That one on the right with a little GS would work really well as flame ball from a pysker I think.


----------



## SilverTabby

How on earth do you make a spore mine 'pretty'?

And I'd imagine that there are more than 2 on the sprue too, as (by the current rules at least) the harpy can drop 3 a turn.


----------



## Bindi Baji

SilverTabby said:


> How on earth do you make a spore mine 'pretty'?


freckles and a pony tail?


----------



## Tawa

Just leave out the gingham dress.....


----------



## SilverTabby

Tawa said:


> Just leave out the gingham dress.....


And army boots, Mr Flibble...


----------



## d3m01iti0n

That calls for eight hours W.O.O.


----------



## SilverTabby

That'll teach you to be bread baskets 

:biggrin:


----------



## The Irish Commissar

Anybody see that fritz 40k has a link to some leaked unit stats on youtube. Thought I put it out there in case nobody saw it


----------



## SilverTabby

Tried all the links he gives, none show the pics


----------



## Tawa

SilverTabby said:


> Mr Flibble...


Who will clean up the mess.....? :crazy:


----------



## SilverTabby

WD is out next saturday, isn't it? Guess we'll know then... :biggrin:

In the meantime......

HEXVISION!


----------



## DestroyerHive

Some snippets from the Codex have been leaked. Seems like things didn't change too much...

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2013/12/40k-rumor-roundup-it-was-night-before.html


----------



## Tawa

SilverTabby said:


> WD is out next saturday, isn't it?


By jingo!

I've not finished reading the last two issues yet..... :blush:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

They look amazing can't wait to purge them with holy fire on the battle field


----------



## returnoftheclown

Mr flibbles says that on Saturday it will be "game over boys"


----------



## Bindi Baji

If there's one thing I can't stand, it's crazy people


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Bindi Baji said:


> If there's one thing I can't stand, it's crazy people


i thought the one think you could not stand was a one legged stool?


----------



## tyraniddude

dragonkingofthestars said:


> i thought the one think you could not stand was a one legged stool?


:laugh:


----------



## SilverTabby

Looking closely at what little you can see in the very poorly taken pics in this age of "even my daughter's toy phone takes better pictures than that", these appear to show prices for things like warriors and hormogaunts (no-one takes them without toxin sacs) having not changed at all. 

There'd better be ways to make warriors survive as well as the Terminators they pretty much match in cost in this edition... Though adding that various things are bulky bodes well for transport options still being in there.


----------



## DestroyerHive

> Looking closely at what little you can see in the very poorly taken pics in this age of "even my daughter's toy phone takes better pictures than that", these appear to show prices for things like warriors and hormogaunts (no-one takes them without toxin sacs) having not changed at all.


Exactly. Even Genestealers' cost stays the same, yet their stats are unchanged.


----------



## Creon

I doubt this is an actual "leak". But, hey, we'll know in a couple weeks.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Creon said:


> I doubt this is an actual "leak". But, hey, we'll know in a couple weeks.


Well it's certainly not a leek anyway


----------



## SilverTabby

How many of the other recent codeces have pictures in amongst the entries? 

Saturday will tell, I guess :grin:


----------



## Geist

New Pics. 

First the Tyranid Swarm box. Not too bad for $170.









New Crone pics.

















And finally the dual-Carnifex kit.









Definitely thinking of grabbing that swarm box and a couple Carnifex boxes depending on how the book turns out.


----------



## SilverTabby

I *really* hope Carnifexes are viable this time. I love my 'fexes, and have 5 waiting to be assembled. I remember when they could be elites if they were below 90 points...

Please, please make them more like Dreadnought choices...


----------



## jd579

Im not really to bothered about the rumours at the mo, I am very excited about the new mini,s though and cant wait to get my nids onto the table again.


----------



## Creon

I find my 'Fexes still quite useful bailing out of pods behind Leman Russ tanks. But, well, I'm crazy.


----------



## revilo44

dont know if this is already on here 

via Tyran on Dakka Dakka
I just have a nice chat with a player in Vassal.
He supposedly got to see the new codex in a veterans tour at Warhammer World.

Rumors:
Tyranids can't take fortifications, but have +1 HQ, +1 Elites, +2 Troops, +1FA and +1 HS
Tyranids are going to have 3 supplements: Leviathan, Kraken, and Jormungandr. It is going to be a swarmy one, a nydzilla one and an infiltration one. But GW hasn't started to write them yet so anything may come.
There are advanced, basic, experimental, etc biomorphs.
Shadow in the Warp is a 12" bubble of -4 ld for enemy psych test, but also grants units the 5+ to deny.
No way to make Warriors viable, according to him the Eternal Warrior rumors are wrong.
Toxins Sacs may be the same, according to him the wording was poison 4+ to the attacks, not making any distinction between CC and ranged.

Flesh Hooks are assault grenades and d6 S6 ap5 rending and precision shoots.
Adrenals Glands give Furious Charge and the +3" run.
Scything Talons give an additional attack.
No Doom of Malan'tai, Parasite and Mycetic Spores.
Regeneration gives IWND.
Catalyst gives +1 to FNP and IWND.
Venom Cannon is S9 ap4 2 shots.
Deathspitter is back to being a blast.
Barbed Strangler is st6 ap5 and must take a S test or take d6 st4 ap3 hits.
Stranglethorn Cannon is the same but S8 and pinning.
Acid, explosive and poison spore mines are back.
Any Prime unit can be HQ, this includes Warrior Prime, Trygon Prime and Old One Eye.
Only 1 Psych Powers chart.

Carnifex:
120 points
Got a new page of upgrades.
2+ save for 15 points
1d3 Hammer of Wrath attacks
Can attack the occupants of a transport after destroying it in CC.

Harpy:
140 points
Fast Attack unit
WS 4 BS 3 S 7 T 5 W 4 I 5 A 3 LD 8 sv 4+
Sonic Shriek is when it flies over unit.
Also carries spore mines
Born in the Skies: Can't be grounded

Crone:
170 points
Fast Attack unit
WS 3 BS 3 S 8 T 5 W 5 I 5 A 3 LD 8 sv 3+
4 S7 ap2 shoots or 1 S7 ap2 large blast
Missiles
Born in the Skies: Can't be grounded

"Haruspex":
Elite unit
"Magna Graple" attack
WS 4 BS 3 S 8(or 9, he wasn't sure) T 6 W 5 I 4 A 5 LD 8 sv 3+

"Exocrine":
Heavy Support unit
3 S10 ap3 shoots or 1 S10 ap2 large blast ordnance
WS 4 BS 3 S 8(or 9, he wasn't sure) T 6 W 5 I 4 A 3 LD 8 sv 3+

Tyrannofex:
180 points
Rupture Cannon cost 20 points

Old One Eye:
300 points
It is an upgrade for a Carnifex brood, but it also can be an HQ option
4+ IWND
3+ FNP
2+ Save


Hive Tyrant:
160 points
BS4
Wings for 30 points
Mastery Level 2

Tervigon:
170 points
Mastery Level 2
Can take 1 of 3 upgrades for spawn: 4d6 spawn, or the no run out for doubles, or all gaunts (note that it includes Termas, Hormas and Gargoyles) benefit from Toxin sacs and Adrenal Glands
Also you can customize the spawn options for a cost, for example spawning hormagaunts or spinegaunts

Lictor:
Shrouded and Stealth
Doesn't scatter

Deathleaper:
All attacks are precision
Keeps the 5+ rending

Trygon:
6+2 (from Scything Talons) attacks, Initiative 5, WS 5
Bio electric field: 6 S6 ap5 shoots or a 5++ invulnerable save

Trygon Prime:
Gaping Maw experimental biomorph: If half or more of the attacks hit, a random model in b2b takes an Initiative test, if fails it is removed from play. According to him it has no limitations, so it can eliminate a Riptide or anything else.

Mawlocs:
140 points
1d3 blast with the ignores cover rule for its attack from below

Tyrant Guard:
Broods of 1-5
Lots of options

Hive Guard:
New gun is Spike Cannon, S7 ap4 2 shoots with Skyfire, enemy must reroll successful grounding tests

Gargoyles:
5 points
Fast Attack unit
Lost Blinding Venom

Hormagaunts:
5 points
Bounding Leap is charge after running
.
Swarmlord:
Mastery Level 3

Zoanthropes:
Mastery level 1, but generates 2 warp charges (for Warp Blast)

Venomthropes;
30 points:
Grants shrouded and defensive grenades in a 6" radiu


----------



## Serpion5

These sound promising. I'll be sad to see Parasite go, can't say I'll really miss the Doom though.


----------



## SilverTabby

Tervigons that can spawn hormogaunts, who can charge after running? And you can choose for doubles not to run out?  

I think my brain just melted with happiness. *If* it's true. As WHW won't have the codex til it's release shipping, which will be just before it goes on sale, and no tours go through the Studio any more, which is the only place the codex will be right now.


----------



## Dies Irae

Yes, that Tervigon stuff looks insanely too strong to be true. It's already powerful to spawn Termagaunts that can charge anything within 8-18" the turn they arrive, I can't see it being Hormagaunts with Poison and the charge bubble 12-27" (Holy moly if those Adrenal Glands + Bounding Leap rumours are true that's a huge threat range for Hormas)

Furthermore the Exocrine weapon has already been stated by multiple rumours to be some sort of giant bio-plasma canon (S7 AP2), right?


----------



## Geist

*via Endobai on Warseer*


> I'll temporary leave my cave to comment on those.
> personally I'd expect something accurate in the coming week i.e. something this pile of text is not.
> 
> Flesh Hooks are assault grenades and d6 S6 ap5 rending and precision shoots.
> Second looks like wishlist. Cannot imagine 9 Tyranid Warriors throwing 9d6 precision shots - can you?
> 
> Adrenals Glands give Furious Charge and the +3" run.
> Opposes all what we know for example about Horms = disproven.
> Unless there are different effects for monstrous creatures and such and different for little fellas,
> 
> Harpy:
> 140 points
> Cheaper.
> 
> Fast Attack unit
> Yes.
> 
> Also carries spore mines
> Yes.
> 
> Born in the Skies: Can't be grounded
> No idea.
> 
> Crone:
> 170 points
> Cheaper.
> 
> Fast Attack unit
> Yes.
> 
> "Exocrine":
> Heavy Support unit
> 3 S10 ap3 shoots or 1 S10 ap2 large blast ordnance
> Nope. Six small shots, one large, but not that strong.
> 
> Hive Guard:
> New gun is Spike Cannon, S7 ap4 2 shoots with Skyfire, enemy must reroll successful grounding tests
> From the description of the weapon I doubt it can be skyfire. The weapon, but it doesn't mean that the unit will not be able to from its basic gun.
> 
> Lost Blinding Venom
> No, still have it.
> 
> Hormagaunts:
> 5 points
> Bounding Leap is charge after running
> No it is not.
> .
> Swarmlord:
> Mastery Level 3
> Yep, what I said before.
> 
> Venomthropes;
> 30 points:
> Nope. Add quite much to the cost - about the cost of a Marine.
> 
> I know nothing much above what we already know by this point, but clears some air.


----------



## jd579

All sounds pretty good to me, cant wait to get hold of it, am really looking forward to reading all the fluff again as well:grin:


----------



## SilverTabby

Just dropped into WHW, WD is out next saturday, and that's when they'll start taking advance orders.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

SilverTabby said:


> Just dropped into WHW, WD is out next saturday, and that's when they'll start taking advance orders.


Aye. Then let January 11th be my true Christmas day!


----------



## Angelofdeath690

I honestly can't wait!


----------



## Dies Irae

The teaser is up on youtube:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

Dies Irae said:


> The teaser is up on youtube:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujYAm8TfXU4


(brrrtttt) why so vauge? we all know by now whats coming out, so why not just cut it loose? not like a few days early is going to affect the quality of the sculpts.


----------



## Dies Irae

dragonkingofthestars said:


> (brrrtttt) why so vauge? we_* all*_ know by now whats coming out, so why not just cut it loose? not like a few days early is going to affect the quality of the sculpts.


That's something I see quite a lot on the internets and it bugs me a little bit: the internet community is NOT all of GW's consumer base. Probably not even the majority of it. 

Then again it is true that, contrary to the last few teasers I remember, this one does not even show glimpses of the models to come.


----------



## SilverTabby

Why should GW give us pictures of the models to come? When people have been taking their unreleased product and splashing it all over the internet, what on earth makes you think they will want to put *anything* out early? 

Early leaks do little but make GW want to be tighter with their security, not less. Speaking from past experience, it *does* lessen the impact of a release when all the new stuff has been seen beforehand...


----------



## SilverTabby

Dies Irae said:


> That's something I see quite a lot on the internets and it bugs me a little bit: the internet community is NOT all of GW's consumer base. Probably not even the majority of it.
> 
> Then again it is true that, contrary to the last few teasers I remember, this one does not even show glimpses of the models to come.


The internet is a *tiny* portion of the worldwide player base. A vocal one, but a tiny one.


----------



## Archon Dan

I like the look of most of the pictures added. But the new Flying MC is starting to look like a Tyranid version of the Heldrake. Not good.


----------



## Fallen

Archon Dan said:


> I like the look of most of the pictures added. But the new Flying MC is starting to look like a Tyranid version of the Heldrake. Not good.


to be fair; a flying turkey WOULD be better suited in the Nid army rather than the CSM force.


----------



## SonofVulkan

Found this on Facebook and thought I would share it.


----------



## Sworn Radical

SonofVulkan said:


> Found this on Facebook and thought I would share it.
> 
> View attachment 959942113



Riiiiight, so GW wants me to shell out 39,00 € for a codex book, PLUS another potential 20,00 € for an add-on Dataslate I'm going to need if I wanted to field that Tyranid Vanguard or those silly Veterans ? 
*Seriously ?*
That's just milking the cow beyond good reason.

The ONLY potentialy positive thing here might be ... do I smell another Dataslate for a 'Stealer Cult maybe ?


----------



## Tawa

Sworn Radical said:


> The ONLY potentialy positive thing here might be ... do I smell another Dataslate for a 'Stealer Cult maybe ?


You mean something of actual interest in the name of variety? No chance. :laugh:


----------



## tu_shan82

SilverTabby said:


> Why should GW give us pictures of the models to come? When people have been taking their unreleased product and splashing it all over the internet, what on earth makes you think they will want to put *anything* out early?
> 
> Early leaks do little but make GW want to be tighter with their security, not less. Speaking from past experience, it *does* lessen the impact of a release when all the new stuff has been seen beforehand...


I remeber it like it were yesterday, even though it was almost the better part of decade ago, when there was no need for leeks because Games Workshop would show you themselves what was going to be coming out in six months time, both at Gamesday and on the website, and they'd let you know what was going to be released three months in advance via White Dwarf. I remember looking through an open copy of the 1st edition Apocalypse book at one of their retail outlets a month before it was released. 

Don't tell me that such practice hurt them financially if anything it served to hype up interest and actually promoted sales. People would know what was coming out in the future and be foaming at the mouth in anticipation to get their hands on it, they'd save up their overtime, pocketmoney, doll cheques, what ever their income, for month's on end so they could buy stuff. 

You might argue that it affects the sale of what is going to come out in the interum and say that if a hobbyist is saving all of his money for the upcoming Space Ork realase then he won't spen money on the new Vampire Counts that are coming out a few months prior, which is fair point. However look at it realistically, if a player is into Space Orks why would he spend his money on Vampire Counts anyway? On the off months when the army book/codex and accompanying miniatures aren't someones liking, then they're still not going to buy them, instead they'll end up spending their cash on the latest boxed set of Dr. Who or Grand Theft Auto 7 or something else that interests them. Atleast the way they did things before, people would be saving up for their army's latest release and would be less likely to spend their money on other interests.




Sworn Radical said:


> Riiiiight, so GW wants me to shell out 39,00 € for a codex book, PLUS another potential 20,00 € for an add-on Dataslate I'm going to need if I wanted to field that Tyranid Vanguard or those silly Veterans ?
> *Seriously ?*
> That's just milking the cow beyond good reason.
> 
> The ONLY potentialy positive thing here might be ... do I smell another Dataslate for a 'Stealer Cult maybe ?


To tell you the truth I'm actually interested in buying both dataslates, but for the very obvious reason of not owning some sort of device, am not able to at the moment. Something I would like to remedy in the near future. And as cool as it would be to have 'stealer cults back in 40k, I don't know which is the best option to take, a dataslate, a supplemnet for both Tyranids and IG, or even a stand alone mini dex like the Inquistion one.


----------



## Bindi Baji

Sworn Radical said:


> Riiiiight, so GW wants me to shell out 39,00 € for a codex book, PLUS another potential 20,00 € for an add-on Dataslate I'm going to need if I wanted to field that Tyranid Vanguard or those silly Veterans ?
> *Seriously ?*
> That's just milking the cow beyond good reason.


Then you know what to do........


----------



## MidnightSun

Archon Dan said:


> I like the look of most of the pictures added. But the new Flying MC is starting to look like a Tyranid version of the Heldrake. Not good.


Nah; GW realised the massive fuck-up they made with the Heldrake and won't be making that mistake again. Being a FMC means it can't be *that* great; the Harpy is still atrocious, and it looks like the Crone isn't that much more resilient. Any half-decent AA is still ripping it out of the sky, and it's a LOT less insanely resilient than the Heldrake (which, let's face it, is the only reason the Heldrake is good).

Even then, it's all rumour so far. Maybe half of this stuff is true. Maybe.


----------



## SilverTabby

tu_shan82 said:


> I remeber it like it were yesterday, even though it was almost the better part of decade ago, when there was no need for leeks because Games Workshop would show you themselves what was going to be coming out in six months time, both at Gamesday and on the website, and they'd let you know what was going to be released three months in advance via White Dwarf. I remember looking through an open copy of the 1st edition Apocalypse book at one of their retail outlets a month before it was released.
> 
> Don't tell me that such practice hurt them financially if anything it served to hype up interest and actually promoted sales. People would know what was coming out in the future and be foaming at the mouth in anticipation to get their hands on it, they'd save up their overtime, pocketmoney, doll cheques, what ever their income, for month's on end so they could buy stuff.
> 
> You might argue that it affects the sale of what is going to come out in the interum and say that if a hobbyist is saving all of his money for the upcoming Space Ork realase then he won't spen money on the new Vampire Counts that are coming out a few months prior, which is fair point. However look at it realistically, if a player is into Space Orks why would he spend his money on Vampire Counts anyway? On the off months when the army book/codex and accompanying miniatures aren't someones liking, then they're still not going to buy them, instead they'll end up spending their cash on the latest boxed set of Dr. Who or Grand Theft Auto 7 or something else that interests them. Atleast the way they did things before, people would be saving up for their army's latest release and would be less likely to spend their money on other interests.


No, what they wouldn't do is expand their Ork army in the interim, which they would have done if they'd no inkling a new codex was coming out. And yes, that did affect sales. I know from experience working in the stores directly, and then from working in the studio when we were shown the raw data. 

And in the 13 years I worked for GW, WD never showed anything more than 2 months in advance. Back in the 90s the shops would get a 6 month plan, that was stopped with the release of 3rd Ed 40k and we only got 3 months in advance so we could plan games, campaigns and painting. 

Nowadays, even the Studio doesn't get their copies of the codeces until a week or two before release, rather than the month it was back in the early 00s...


----------



## SilverTabby

MidnightSun said:


> Nah; GW realised the massive fuck-up they made with the Heldrake and won't be making that mistake again. Being a FMC means it can't be *that* great; the Harpy is still atrocious, and it looks like the Crone isn't that much more resilient. Any half-decent AA is still ripping it out of the sky, and it's a LOT less insanely resilient than the Heldrake (which, let's face it, is the only reason the Heldrake is good).
> 
> Even then, it's all rumour so far. Maybe half of this stuff is true. Maybe.


To be fair, most of the small to medium fliers are made of paper if you've got *anything* that can shoot them. Toughness 5 with 4 wounds and an armour save that isn't destroyed by boltguns (which is why I never take Shrikes) isn't *that* fragile if it's needing Skyfire to be shot with any accuracy. 

On the point of Shrikes - I'm really hoping for either a points reduction, an armour increase or the option to better their armour like they used to have, or else it will continue to be that no-one takes them.


----------



## Creon

I still take shrikes from time to time. I hope if 'nids don't get battlements, they at least get "bio-crafting" or something that can create features on the Battlefield. If not, they're gonna suffer bad in the Battlement Heavy 41st Millenium.


----------



## tu_shan82

SilverTabby said:


> No, what they wouldn't do is expand their Ork army in the interim, which they would have done if they'd no inkling a new codex was coming out. And yes, that did affect sales. I know from experience working in the stores directly, and then from working in the studio when we were shown the raw data.


Fair point I hadn't considered that the hobbyist wouldn't be spending the money on the Ork army that they would have because they were too busy saving for new releases. But that actually raises a completely new issue based on what is ethical or not. If said player knew that a new war buggy kit was coming out in six months then he wouldn't buy any of the current war buggy models, admittedly GW are company and having a whole heap of back stock would hurt them financially. But from the perspective of the hobbyist it's actually a little bit unfair, imagine said Ork player wanted to run a Evil Sunz themed army and decided he wanted to run a few buggies, he'd go out and spend his hard earned money on the "current" (actually not current but rather 15 year old 2nd ed) edition buggies, and then when the new codex and miniatures finally drop he's faced with prospect of having to buy them all over again so his army doesn't look like crap. 



SilverTabby said:


> And in the 13 years I worked for GW, WD never showed anything more than 2 months in advance. Back in the 90s the shops would get a 6 month plan, that was stopped with the release of 3rd Ed 40k and we only got 3 months in advance so we could plan games, campaigns and painting.


Could have sworn that 1st ed Apoc was announced in WD three months in advance, but the mind can play tricks on you over time, I'm going to check my old copies of WD, if I'm wrong I'll not only admit so, but I'll apologize for doubting your word.


----------



## SilverTabby

Tu-shan, you're far too reasonable a person to be on the internet, corrupting us with your Being Nice. :wink:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars

SilverTabby said:


> Tu-shan, you're far too reasonable a person to be on the internet, *corrupting *us with your Being Nice. :wink:


----------



## tu_shan82

SilverTabby said:


> Tu-shan, you're far too reasonable a person to be on the internet, corrupting us with your Being Nice. :wink:


It's just that my Grandfather gave me some valuable advice when I was a much younger man and he was was still with us:

"If you're right about something then stand your ground until the very end, but if you're wrong then tuck your tail between your legs and crawl home."

It's something that I've only just started putting into practice in the last couple of years.


----------



## Dies Irae

tu_shan82 said:


> But that actually raises a completely new issue based on what is ethical or not. If said player knew that a new war buggy kit was coming out in six months then he wouldn't buy any of the current war buggy models, admittedly GW are company and having a whole heap of back stock would hurt them financially. But from the perspective of the hobbyist it's actually a little bit unfair, imagine said Ork player wanted to run a Evil Sunz themed army and decided he wanted to run a few buggies, he'd go out and spend his hard earned money on the "current" (actually not current but rather 15 year old 2nd ed) edition buggies, and then when the new codex and miniatures finally drop he's faced with prospect of having to buy them all over again so his army doesn't look like crap.


A friend of mine who did not know the Codex was being re-done came to me a few days ago asking if I knew why there were no more Hive Guards on sale on the GW website. So I guess GW are monitoring their production and stock so that is gets sold before the release.


----------



## SilverTabby

(and the warbuggies were I believe actually released for Gorkamorka, and then used in 40k)

2 days til WD - do subscribers still get theirs the thursday before?


----------



## Dies Irae

It looks like some do
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfxM3UJ0Okk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tu_shan82

SilverTabby said:


> (and the warbuggies were I believe actually released for Gorkamorka, and then used in 40k)
> 
> 2 days til WD - do subscribers still get theirs the thursday before?


I think but could be mistaken that warbuggies were originally a 40k release and the when Gorkamororka dropped they released the wartruck and wartrakk kits.


----------



## SilverTabby

Oooooh... 

If the 11th is right, 9 sleeps til the codex hits :biggrin:


----------



## Tawa

SilverTabby said:


> (and the warbuggies were I believe actually released for Gorkamorka, and then used in 40k)
> 
> 2 days til WD - do subscribers still get theirs the thursday before?





tu_shan82 said:


> I think but could be mistaken that warbuggies were originally a 40k release and the when Gorkamororka dropped they released the wartruck and wartrakk kits.



Correct, the warbuggy was already out before Gorka hit the shelves, and the Trukk & Trakk kits were later re-packaged for 40k 
I believe that is also when Orks got a new Scorcha


----------



## SilverTabby

Oh my, would you look at that? A copy of White Dwarf has just been handed to me... :biggrin:

Time to drool over lunch, and see if they give anything useful away in the write-ups...


----------



## SilverTabby

Couple of instant things:

To take a Tervigon as Troops requires a 30strong unit of termagants, not a basic 10.
Hormogaunts Bounding Leap gives them a run of D6+3"
Hormogaunts appear to have been upgraded to I6 (can't see for definate ,it's very small)
Rippers are 13 per base, not the advertised 17
There are now 3 instinctive behaviours - Lurk, Feed and Hunt
Genestealers appear unchanged, and upgrading them is expensive. No special rules on their page, and Ymgarls have a side box, so are unlikely to have their own page now


----------



## SilverTabby

Psychic scream: range 6", nova power, for each target unit roll 2D6+2, subtract their leadership and that's how many wounds they take. No armour or cover saves. Warp charge 1
Warp blast seems the same, warp charge 2
Dominion is a blessing that increase synapse range by 6"
According to the Battle report, Catalyst is a blessing that gives the caster, his unit and another within 12" FNP.


----------



## SilverTabby

Oh, and if the battle report is to be believed then venomthropes are cheaper, carnifexes are cheaper, harpies are cheaper, and the exocrine costs 10 points more than a basic tervigon...


----------



## SilverTabby

Also from the battle report - carnifex base cost has dropped by 15-20pts, Trygon Primes are cheaper (but in this case still HS), Tyrranofex is cheaper. 
The Tervigon seems to be a bit more expensive, but I can't tell if the Swarmlord has changed as I've never used him. Likewise with Old One Eye, who is an HQ.

They also use a Heirodule, but specifically say it's from FW

The Tyrant guard are quite steep, but are sporting crushing claws which are usually quite costly.


----------



## EmbraCraig

Preorders are up - 360s of the new stuff look good, although I can't really post links from my phone.


----------



## khrone forever

link to the page: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=12500094-gws

looks like single carnifexes have moved to HQ choice which is interesting


----------



## khrone forever

the starter box is very cheap for its contents £105 for £158 of models


----------



## SilverTabby

khrone forever said:


> link to the page: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=12500094-gws
> 
> looks like single carnifexes have moved to HQ choice which is interesting


That may be to cover Old One Eye, who is now an HQ and can be built using a single Carnifex box


----------



## SilverTabby

Interesting... The Haruspex/Exocrine *only* appears in the Elites section. I'd've though it an Elite/HS crossover. 

Looks like NidZilla now has an Elites choice. Though from initial viewing, the only way to get Troops MCs is to have 30 Termagants for each one. Better get building them then...


----------



## Archon Dan

If Old One Eye is an HQ then he could make Carnifex broods Troops. That does seem crazy but there has to be some benefit to him being there. Maybe it's a single brood or he lets them be Elites and HS. Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## SilverTabby

Archon Dan said:


> If Old One Eye is an HQ then he could make Carnifex broods Troops. That does seem crazy but there has to be some benefit to him being there. Maybe it's a single brood or he lets them be Elites and HS. Time will tell, I guess.


I think it's more likely they just want all special characters to be HQs, but it would be great if that were the case...


----------



## EmbraCraig

khrone forever said:


> the starter box is very cheap for its contents £105 for £158 of models


It is a very good deal - at an online vendor discount, it works out about £1 for each of the small mins, with the carnifex thrown in for free. That's pretty good pricing by anyone's standards


----------



## KahRyez

That's likely for old one eye count as, considering they removed his model from the site some time ago, I'm more interested in the fact deathleaper is in the hq section now, I wonder what he will bring to the fight?


----------



## SilverTabby

His model is still available in the HQ section to buy... Or at least it was this morning


----------



## Tawa

@SilverTabby, what the feck are Ymgarls....? :scratchhead:


----------



## SilverTabby

Ymgarl genestealers, an elite choice from the last codex. Rather better (and more costly) than normal 'stealers.

Have you not read the last codex?


----------



## Angelofdeath690

They were interesting but if they don't get to keep their 'attack the turn they pop up on' which considering they removed the other versions of it I doubt they have it. Hopefully they got something to make up for it or they won't be as good with just the morphing stat line. 

In my opinion anyways.*


----------



## World Eater XII

I do hope the tryanids do get a few assault from reserve rules. They need something to compete in that field.

Used to be the whole point of genestealers and ymgarls.


----------



## SilverTabby

Angelofdeath690 said:


> They were interesting but if they don't get to keep their 'attack the turn they pop up on' which considering they removed the other versions of it I doubt they have it. Hopefully they got something to make up for it or they won't be as good with just the morphing stat line.
> 
> In my opinion anyways.*


That's the thing - the genestealer bestiary page has a small side box entitled 'Ymgarl genestealers'. The last codex's fluff had them as a mutation the Hive Fleets were actively trying to lose. All this adds up to "I don't think they are an option any more". If they were in the Codex, they'd have their own bestiary page.

In other news, the warrior kit has been updated and altered - but doesn't include Shrike wings. This could mean one of three things:
1) they are being released next month, like the Dark Elf releases that were over two months,
2) they are leaving that to FW to sell, which was something I thought they were phasing out, or
3) they are cutting them from the codex, which seems unlikely...


----------



## SilverTabby

World Eater XII said:


> I do hope the tryanids do get a few assault from reserve rules. They need something to compete in that field.
> 
> Used to be the whole point of genestealers and ymgarls.


There was a rumour of a "surprise!" rule, mostly for lictors, to give them an edge. This may apply to more than one critter...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I doubt they would drop Shrikes. Plus FW still sell the wings. Although I have no clue if they will work on the new Warriors. 

I don't think need assault from reserve special rules to be honest. If they are mostly cheaper across the board (which seems to be the case) then simply having a lot more bodies to weather fire will do. That and still having stupidly fast assault units like Raveners.


----------



## SilverTabby

I *really* hope Raveners are still beasts. I love my raveners.


----------



## World Eater XII

You say that, but if 30 genestealers rocked up, they'd be the focus of everything. The most effectve it would be is as a distraction with a chance of assault in the turn after. 

Done it to my friend a fair few times.


----------



## Bindi Baji

SilverTabby said:


> There was a rumour of a "surprise!" rule, mostly for lictors, to give them an edge. This may apply to more than one critter...


Lictors definately need something anyway


----------



## SilverTabby

World Eater XII said:


> You say that, but if 30 genestealers rocked up, they'd be the focus of everything. The most effectve it would be is as a distraction with a chance of assault in the turn after.
> 
> Done it to my friend a fair few times.


That's an extremely expensive 'distraction', that's over 400 base cost, and if I recall correctly illegal to boot as 'stealers come in 5-20 broods.

But that's why I don't use 'stealers, especially as a 'distract everyone' brood. Gargoyles work just as well, deepstriking in, at 1/3 the price, and guns to shoot with too so they aren't useless when they turn up. 

But then I rarely deepstrike or outflank with anything anymore. Not even my Trygon. I'd rather have a guaranteed turn three charge on foot than a maybe in turn 4 or 5. 

But all that might change next saturday, we have no idea what they've done to the army dynamic. The introduction of the new 'hunt' instinctive behaviour is something to factor in now, and we don't know lurk and feed are the same...


----------



## Tawa

SilverTabby said:


> Have you not read the last codex?


Nopes :blush:

Although I am sorely tempted by 'nids this time around.
One more project couldn't hurt, could it? :crazy:


----------



## SilverTabby

That's what I keep telling myself.... :wink:


----------



## Tawa

I really ought to crack on with my CSM's.

But they're so shiny!!! :crazy:


----------



## Angelofdeath690

I really need to get on with taking pics, I finish some stuff but I never get around to properly photographing them for my thread. XD

I honestly can't wait for this Saturday, as I will be picking up quite a bit of things. I am hoping that Lictors and Genestealers will be more viable in this edition considering the amount of shooting power in 6th. They will need some help to make them work and not just pop up and die.


----------



## SilverTabby

We now have all the rules for genestealers courtesy of WD. It showed their statline and their special rules page. Unless they are covered by a universal nid rule somewhere else, they are unchanged - except that the Broodlord auto-gets The Horror instead of being able to roll like he can currently.

My 'stealers will likely remain shelved. Unfortunate, as they are kind of the iconic nid. I remember the days when they were *actually* the scariest thing in combat in the whole game...

I have 3 Lictors waiting to be put together in the hope that they are more useful and not just cannon fodder.


----------



## Creon

I'm hoping for a universal "can assault from reserve" rule.


----------



## SilverTabby

To be fair, removing all dedicated transports and taking away mycetic spores might actually make that a balanced compromise. It may be something added on to adrenal glands - 'gets furious charge and can assault when they come in from reserve'. It would explain why they are so very expensive for stealers and hormogaunts...


----------



## Creon

That is indeed my hope. Back to the skittering unstoppable tide. And a use for my 60+ stealers, other than cannon fodder.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

So after getting to see a copy of the codex as it arrived (i couldn't purchase it yet) I have to say that I am a bit sad in some ways. I didn't get a thorough look at the book as I went for the bestiary and wargear/points lists and skipped the first part of it. I think I have to let it sink in a bit before I can make a proper commentary on how the book looked. 

I can say that there are some interesting things they did with it, but on the other hand what we lost does hurt the army in ways.


----------



## SilverTabby

Every single "I've got the codex, ask me questions" thread I've seen has failed to ask the single most important question that knocks on onto *every* other aspect of the army. 

How do the three new instinctive behaviours work, and how does synapse work now?

Every other change is secondary to that, in my opinion...


----------



## newtjedi

Creon said:


> I'm hoping for a universal "can assault from reserve" rule.


That ain't happening, I'm afraid. Trust me.


----------



## newtjedi

SilverTabby said:


> Every single "I've got the codex, ask me questions" thread I've seen has failed to ask the single most important question that knocks on onto *every* other aspect of the army.
> 
> How do the three new instinctive behaviours work, and how does synapse work now?
> 
> Every other change is secondary to that, in my opinion...


If a unit isn't in synapse, LD test then either "hunt", "feed" or "lurk" roll. Can't remember them exactly but lurk is defo fall back if you roll a 1-3.


----------



## SilverTabby

newtjedi said:


> If a unit isn't in synapse, LD test then either "hunt", "feed" or "lurk" roll. Can't remember them exactly but lurk is defo fall back if you roll a 1-3.


See, that's my problem. Biggest thing you need to know for structuring your army effectively, and there's obviously a lot more there that simply hasn't been bothered to be noted. 

From what I gather, three types, each with three different reactions dependant on the roll. That's a *huge* change, and no-ones bothered to look into it! Last few games I've been leaving my Feeders to it as Synapse can actually hinder them. How do I need to alter that now? How much better will their troops-based synapse warriors be now I can make them Fleet and keep up? 

And why has no mention been made either on the FoC rumours? 

They're all looking in the wrong places in the book.


----------



## DestroyerHive

SilverTabby said:


> How do the three new instinctive behaviours work, and how does synapse work now?


http://bloodofkittens.com/blog/2014/01/08/rumor-it-tyranid-codex-leak-compilation/


----------



## SilverTabby

Wow, people still read BoK? 

Seriously, he contradicts himself in the same sentence when describing melee weapons, refers back to things he hasn't written, and claims the Trygon has gone up in cost to 190pts. 

He also can't structure a sentence without making my brain hurt. I'll just wait til saturday, thanks.


----------



## Tawa

SilverTabby said:


> Seriously, he contradicts himself in the same sentence when describing melee weapons, refers back to things he hasn't written, and claims the Trygon has gone up in cost to 190pts.


One to avoid then? :laugh:


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Synapse is functioning under the rules of 12' range and gives Fearless. INculdes the synapse creature under its affect. Auto rally when entering synapse range.

As for the instinctive rules. I can't remember all of them but I can try and create a list from memory ( as spotty as that is).

I do remember that Feed has a roll of a 6 causing wounds on the unit and then they assault a close enough unit( pretty sure it was enemy) and gains rage.


----------



## Archon Dan

I figured feed would be similar to what Rippers do; eating themselves. Hunt is likely similar to what feed used to be and lurk should be mostly unchanged. But that is mostly guestimation and if you roll to determine what happens on a failed test, I could be only partially right.


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Essentially you roll based on what chart the unit uses. "Feed" "Lurk" or "Hunt" and based on what you roll, 1-3, 4-5, 6. Then a specific result takes place. Lurk is mostly go to ground and cover fire or retreat. The hunt ones seem to be a weird set of just prowling around. The feed one is more toward heading toward trouble and getting killed/killing things.


----------



## newtjedi

The whole codex is on /tg/, if anyone braves its depths.


----------



## SilverTabby

Yeah, no. It's out tomorrow, and illegal downloads contribute to prices going up further than they normally would. Don't give them an excuse to make things more expensive :wink:


----------



## Tawa

Advertising a new (at present, unreleased) GW product on a sharing site is fairly well frowned upon by both Heresy and more importantly, the GW Legal Team.


----------



## revilo44

Don't know where to put this but it relates to this 
via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
Also heard a bit about authorship of codexes, all future releases will be linked to the gw dev team rather than individual authors to alleviate prejudgement of upcoming codexes via leaks.


----------



## Tawa

revilo44 said:


> You might also like:


.....?


----------



## revilo44

sorry i have taken it out now must copy that bit as well.


----------

